# Your Tarantula Wishlist?



## Tarantula Lover (Apr 23, 2003)

I need some more info on the following sp. i may get.

Nhandu coloratovllosum
Cyclosternum faciatum

Any pics and other info will be appreciated! Thanks!


James


----------



## Doug H (Apr 23, 2003)

James, I have a very small C.fasciatum ,maybe 1/2" great little T ,very colorful and loves to tunnel.I think you would enjoy them.They dont get all that big as adults if my memery serves me right  about 4-5" but you got to love those colors.
Doug


----------



## conipto (Apr 23, 2003)

James, I love Cyclosternums about as much as you do Psalmopoeus 

They are really easy to care for, and look awesome.  

You can keep them pretty much the same as a GBB, and most of the time they act similar in manner.  I've never had mine kick hair at me.  Never gotten a threat posture.  Almost always eats without trouble, unless in pre-moult.  Simply one of the best pet T species out there, in my opinion.  They can be a little flighty sometimes, but nowhere near your Psalmo's speed.

Here's my favorite picture of Casull:






Bill


----------



## Nixy (Apr 23, 2003)

We have a one inch Nhandu coloratovllosum.
GREAT little eater. Always hungry it seems. Grows fast.
It's a bit flicky but cute when it sticks it's rear up trying to look all tough.
I'll post some pics as soon as I take some.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Apr 23, 2003)

JAMES!!!  

YOU ARE OUT OF CONTROL!!!

;P !!! ;P  !!!;P 

How many tarantulas do you have right now?

I sure hope you intend on trading and not buying.

Jon


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Dragonfly _
> *JAMES!!!
> 
> YOU ARE OUT OF CONTROL!!!
> ...


I know! heheh
I do trade, but i am selling 1 and buying 2! lol.
I have um.... hold on i need to count! lol
22 and more to come!.....


----------



## D-Man (Apr 23, 2003)

*Hmmm*

Bill's pic is pushing a faciatum up on my next-list! Nice T, man.


----------



## conipto (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks 

Bill


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tarantula Lover _
> *I need some more info on the following sp. i may get.
> 
> Nhandu coloratovllosum
> *


Hi James,
              Nhandu have some of the worst urticatious setae, so beware of this. Although I know Luc Ross has a major problem with urticatious setae, yet one of the few new world T genera he keeps are Nhandu spp., he says that Nhandu urticatious setae hardly affect him (remember, this is an exception, the setae can be quite bad from what I've heard). In Luc's case, it's a great example of the downfalls of generalizing specifics. Otherwise, all spiders from this genus grow quite large (about an 8" average) and are beautiful to say the least.

That's about all I can add. Have you claimed one of your parents rooms for all these spiders (might be a good time to start sweet talking them )???

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Apr 23, 2003)

I have my own room! I have plenty of room guys! Dont worry about that, i had a talk with my parents! I need to know where to get a faciatum, i am probably not going for a Nhandu! Thanks again guys!


James


----------



## D-Man (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tarantula Lover _
> *I have my own room! I have plenty of room guys! Dont worry about that, i had a talk with my parents! I need to know where to get a faciatum, i am probably not going for a Nhandu! Thanks again guys!
> 
> 
> James *


Check the dealer review section for websites and track one down there.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tarantula Lover _
> *I have my own room! I have plenty of room guys! Dont worry about that, i had a talk with my parents!
> James *


LOL, OK,OK. Besides, I can't really say too much when you only have 22 T's , I think I'm over the 900 mark at present. 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## chid (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Nunn _
> *I think I'm over the 900 mark at present.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve *


Bloody hell, 900 

Chid


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Nunn _
> *LOL, OK,OK. Besides, I can't really say too much when you only have 22 T's , I think I'm over the 900 mark at present.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve *


Thats it!!!;P ;P 


James


----------



## greensleeves (Aug 17, 2003)

Yes, I have a wishlist, yet at the same time I'm not sure if I want to fullfill all of my wishes at once. There's something about having just one T that makes it extra special, though if I were to have more of one pet, it would probably be better to choose tarantulas than cats. They don't get jealous, they don't fight unless you put them together and then you're just asking for it, they don't crap on the carpet to mark territory or show you they are pissed. (Though they do crap on you sometimes...)

But anyway.... there are a few more fuzzy spiders I would like to own some day:

A. versicolor 
A. metallica
G. pulchra
C. cyaneopubescens
L. parahybana

So for the most part they're relatively safe choices, though I heard the GBBs can be a little defensive. But I don't know why I have a notion to eventually try my hand at the parahybana, except that it's big and cheap. =D 

But I think in the end I will stick to avics. I like having Ts that are somewhat more prone to bounce when they leap off your hand, though I'm very careful with mine. I already had a nightmare about having an exquisitely gorgeous versicolor that fell off my hand and broke apart on the floor and I had to put the pieces into a paper bag and... well, you can imagine the rest...  

So what are people's thoughts on this list of Ts, and should I get a metallica or a versi next?  And are adult metallicas really as fuzzy as they say? I want a big fluffy fuzzball! 

Greensleeves


----------



## Telson (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greensleeves _
> *A. versicolor
> A. metallica
> G. pulchra
> ...


My knowlege of Avics other than A.avic is very limited, though I too would love to get a versi. The metallica I'm not very exposed to, so can't make a judgement. G.pulchra are AWSOME. I've had an adult fem and she was VERY docile, and just bold in all senses of the word regarding appearance. Just got a sling in my recently arrived order and am very glad to have it. I had to look C. cyaneopubescens up on birdspiders.com, but it looks incredible! Don't know squat about 'em though... What's the common name and where can I get one?!?  L.parahybana seem pretty kewl which is why I just got a sling of this species as well in the order I mentioned. I'm looking forward to seeing how big they really get! 

Sounds like a great list to me!


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: My T wishlist*



> _Originally posted by Telson _
> *I had to look C. cyaneopubescens up on birdspiders.com, but it looks incredible! Don't know squat about 'em though... What's the common name and where can I get one? *


It is mostly referred to as "Greenbottle Blue".

It is very occaisionally referred to as "Bottlebrush".

They start off looking like C. fasciatatum.  But over the course of maturation, it changes to what you saw on Rick West's site.

Check this out:

 

Jon


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Aug 18, 2003)

And this thread shows GBB and Tiger Rump (C. fasciatatum) side by side.

Jon



:?


----------



## greensleeves (Sep 15, 2003)

*Revising my wishlist*

Fuzzies! I think I am happy with my one terrestrial T and will now frolic in the genus avicularia forever with:

A. versicolor 
A. metallica
A. hurriana

Those are my must-haves at the moment. Maybe I'll try a giant pinktoe (Avicularia braunshauseni) later when I want to walk on the wild side.

Greensleeves


----------



## SpiderTwin (Sep 15, 2003)

What avics do you currently have?

I'd say if you are looking for fuzzies, of the three that you have on your list, the A. hurriana will be your best bet. But also, you can't have an Avic collection without an A. versicolor. No doubt that the avics are awesome, good luck on your collecting


----------



## greensleeves (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpiderTwin _
> *What avics do you currently have?
> 
> I'd say if you are looking for fuzzies, of the three that you have on your list, the A. hurriana will be your best bet. But also, you can't have an Avic collection without an A. versicolor. No doubt that the avics are awesome, good luck on your collecting *


All I have avic wise is a geroldi. But I'm excited to have more, and to contribute to T conservation by breeding. 

Greensleeves


----------



## vulpina (Sep 15, 2003)

The cyaneopubescens are not that defensive, mine is pretty mellow, I would call her more skittish, as she will run for her web when you open the lid to feed.  The parahybana is also an awesome choice, mine is over 9" and she is a great T, always in the open and visible, not skittish in the least, and fairly mellow, I have never seen her throw a threat posture yet.

Andy


----------



## FelanMoira (Jun 24, 2007)

When I have the money to buy them .... 

T’s I want!

Aphonopelma anax Texas Tan
Aphonopelma caniceps Mexican Black Velvet
Aphonopelma chalcodes Mexican Blonde aka Arizona Blonde
Aphonopelma hentzi Texas Brown
Aphonopelma moderatum Rio Grande Gold
Avicularia purpurea Ecuadorian Purple Pinktoe
Avicularia versicolor Antilles Pinktoe aka Antilles Tree Spider
Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduran Curly hair)
Brachypelma auratum Mexican Flameknee
Brachypelma bohemei Mexican Fireleg
Brachypelma emilia Mexican Painted Red Leg 
Brachypelma klassi Mexican Pink
Brachypelma smithi Mexican Red Knee
Brachypelma vagans Mexican Redrump
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens Venezuelan Greenbottle Blue 
Eupalaestrus campestratus Pink Zebra Beauty
Grammastola aureostriata Chaco Giant Goldensripe


A little bit down the road .... 
Pamphobeteus playtomma Brazilian Pink
Psalmopoeus cambridgei Trinidad Chevron
Psalmopoeus irminia Venezuelan Sun Tiger
Haplopelma lividum Cobalt Blue
Poecilotheria metallica Gooty Sapphire Ornamental


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 24, 2007)

nice wish list... heres mine...









every T in the world!


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 24, 2007)

FelanMoira said:


> When I have the money to buy them ....
> 
> T’s I want!
> 
> ...



Do you have any Ts at all? lol


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice list of T's. You should get some slings. A lot of the species you listed are very inexpensive slings. Maybe you could even find someone on the board who sells a few of what you want so you could get them shipped together. i love watching my slings grow.


----------



## FelanMoira (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a G. rosea ... I've only had "her" for about 3 weeks.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 25, 2007)

FelanMoira said:


> I have a G. rosea ... I've only had "her" for about 3 weeks.


Oh wow only one T, well then that list will surely grow as time progressess! Trust me, the addiction has started.


----------



## T-chick (Jun 25, 2007)

Its funny Felan,
About a year ago I had only one T.. and then got another, both were Rosies..
One was an ultimate male and I didn't know it. He lived a long time for a MM.
I now have quite a few of the T's on your wish list. But have now dipped into the more uncommon types and have one or two rarer species.
Congrats.. and as they like to say on the boards.

"G. Rosea, the gateway tarantula"


----------



## Sheazy (Jun 25, 2007)

Novak said:


> Oh wow only one T, well then that list will surely grow as time progressess! Trust me, the addiction has started.


Yeah...it will get you. I started with one about 2 months ago, and will have 12 in a week. I have six now, and 3 more today, 3 on the way in a week.

Yes, I'm addicted...lol


----------



## Skulnik (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey, I got my first T., a G. Rosea, 2 months ago and now I have an A. versicolor, B. Smithii, B. albopilosum, and an A. seemani.  The hobby is so freaking addictive.  My remaining wishlist is as large as yours, and my wife thinks I've completely lost my mind.

I love it!


----------



## Pink_tarantula (Jun 25, 2007)

Psalmopoeus irminia Venezuelan Sun Tiger
oh i have one, a litttle bugger too


----------



## Pink_tarantula (Jun 25, 2007)

i got 1 rosea like a three months ago now i have:
10 g.roseas, 3 pink-toes, 2 b.smithis,4 maexican red-rumps,1 venezuelen suntiger, 1 green-bottle blue, 1 flame knee, and one of the desirable bazilian lack and white, if it  is a male it has already been reserved by a female of by friend


----------



## AubZ (Jun 25, 2007)

This is an extremely addictive hobby.  I also started out about 2 months ago.  I stated with 

C Crawashayi sling
Hyster... Sp Sling
2 week old N Chromatus (freebie)
Then after 2 or 3 weeks picked up my G Rosea RCF adult female
Another 2 weeks : L parahybana Juvi & A Amazonica sling.

I will hopefully be getting the following tomorrow :
G Pulchra
P Regalis x 2
G Aureostriata x 2

I will now be concentrating all my energy into getting an M Balfouri.  It HAS to be the most beautiful T I have ever seen.

And I still have a good few on wishlist that are waiting for me to get some more money.


----------



## Becky (Jun 25, 2007)

FelanMoira said:


> When I have the money to buy them ....
> 
> T’s I want!
> 
> ...



Here's my list atm:

Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
Avicularia bicegoi
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia purpurea
Avicularia metallica
Brachypelma bohemi
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma klaasi
Grammostola pulchra
Haplopelma schmidti
Haplopelma lividum (Normal Colour Form)
Haplopelma minax (male for my female!)
Iridopelma hirsutum
Lasiodora difficilis
Nhandu chromatus
Ornithoctonus hainana
Euathlus vulpinus
Nhandu vulpinus (pair)
Pamphobeteus sp (no such thing as platyomma  it's a pet trade name!)
Megaphobema robustum
Augocepohalus junodi
Poecilotheria subfusca
Poecilotheria rufilata
Chilobrachys huahini
Pterinochilus chordatus
Psalmopoeus reduncus
Psalmopoeus irmina (these 2 to complete my Psalmopoeus collection!)
Encyocratella olivacea (to complete my arboreal africans!)
Theraphosa apophysis


ok i'll stop now coz my list keeps growing lol it never stops!!
But you get the idea 

I know so many are available atm.. but its all about money! haha      A students wage is a poor one!


----------



## rejected1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Title explains it all. Keep it simple guys.  

Well, mine gotta be.
1. Eucratoscelus Pachypus
2. Coremiocnemis Valida aka. Lyrognathus Robustus
3. Chilobrachys Fimbriatus
4. Chromatopelma Cyaneopubscens
5. Poecilotheria Metallica
6. Coremiocnemis "Malaysian Blue Femur"

That's it I guess and they are pretty rare in my country. :wall:


----------



## jrmrbcax (Mar 29, 2009)

P. Metallica


----------



## gvfarns (Mar 29, 2009)

Still want an A bicoloratum.  Also I haven't gotten around to getting a RCF rosie.  Grrrr.

And in dream-land, G pulchra.


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (Mar 29, 2009)

King Baboon. (C. Crayashi)*sp


----------



## codykrr (Mar 29, 2009)

well mine would be 
1. p. subfusca
2.e. olivecea
3. p. smithi
4. t. blondi
5. a. geroldi


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Mar 29, 2009)

Acanthoscurria Chacoana
Avicularia Minatrix
Avicularia Versicolor
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens
*Cyclosternum Fasciatum*
Ephepobus Murinus
Eucratoscelus pachypus
Grammostola Concepcion
*Haplopelma Minax
Haplopelma Schmidti*
*Poecilotheria Metallica
Poecilotheria Subfusca*
Psalmopoeus Irminia
Pteronchilus Lugardi
Pteronchilus Murinus

I love this hobby 
The ones in bold are top priority.


----------



## rejected1 (Mar 29, 2009)

^ Lol, me too. I am beginning to love spending money lavishly.


----------



## jeff1962 (Mar 29, 2009)

For me right now its finishing out my Brachy. collection. Still need the following.Looking for females, if anyone has any they would like to sell please let me know.

1. B. Auratum
2.B.Schroderi
3.B. Anithia
4. B. Verdezi

Other than those I would like...

P. Regalis
G. Pulchra
c. Cyno.

The list goes on really...I am an addict like everyone else here!


----------



## sick4x4 (Mar 29, 2009)

another Pamphobeteus ultramurinus


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 29, 2009)

Avicularia minatrix (Will be here on tuesday )


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 29, 2009)

1. G. aureostriata
2. G. Pulchra
3. A. Purpea
4. A. Metallica
5. L. Parahybana
6. B. Emilia
7. B. Vagans

I'm sure there are more but that's my list for now.


----------



## Bird Man (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I got my fasciatum coming in on tuesday, along with the lady OBT. So the only other two on my list as of right now is a Blue Fang, and a indian violet.


----------



## Trav (Mar 29, 2009)

Avicularia fasciculata
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Ephebopus murinus
Megaphobema mesomelas
Pamphobeteus antinous
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
Poecilotheria metallica

Those are some of the tops on my list.


----------



## mike12348 (Mar 29, 2009)

G. Aureostriata
G. Pulchra
A. Purpea
P. Metallica
A. Avicularia
A. Amazonica
T. Blondi
P. Murinus


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh,
I forgot a few.
(If anyone has any of these for trade, please PM me!)
Aphonopelma texense
Aphonopelma waconum
Aphonopelma anax (the TRUE anax)
Aphonopelma reversum
Aphonopelma paloma
Aphonopelma joshua
Aphonopelma helluo
Aphonopelma mojave
Aphonopelma mooreae
Aphonopelma moderatum


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 29, 2009)

Haplopelma lividum, a. versicolor and p. metallica for me - though it's going to be a loooooooong time before I am comfortable enough with raising T's for any of those.  Until then I'd really like a chaco, but I'm broke.


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Mar 29, 2009)

P. Murinus....I understand there are variants.  I want either the redish-orange or golden/tan versions.


----------



## FuzzOctave (Mar 29, 2009)

Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma behlei
Aphonopelma moderatum
Avicularia minatrix
Avicularia purpurea
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma annitha
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma klaasi
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Eupalaestrus campestratus
Grammostola ihrengi
Megaphobema mesomales
Monocentropus balfouri
Poecilotheria metallica 
Poecilotheria miranda
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria rufilata
Pslamopoeus cambridgei
Xenethis immanis

*...And the list just keeps growing...*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 29, 2009)

more p. metallica, p. subfusca, and p. tigrinawesseli. I would also like to get some p. miranda and maybe a m. balfouri.  I also wouldn't mind having a borneo black


----------



## dirty munky (Mar 29, 2009)

S. calceatum


----------



## Endagr8 (Mar 29, 2009)

_ANY_ arboreal
_ANY_ communal species
T. _blondi_
GBB
OBT
H. _lividum_
B. _albiceps_
B. _boehmei_
E. _cyanognathus_
M. _mesomelas_
M. _balfouri_
X. _immanis_


----------



## Struckanerve (Mar 29, 2009)

Lampropelma sp."Borneo black"
Cyriopagopus schioedtei
Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus


----------



## Bosing (Mar 30, 2009)

Monocentropus Balfouri for me...


----------



## blix (Mar 30, 2009)

Avicularia bicegoi


----------



## CodeWilster (Mar 30, 2009)

Sphaerobothria hoffmani
Hapalopus triseriatus
Avicularia sp "Metallic Green"
Avicularia sp "Amapa Green"
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia hirschii 
Megaphobema peterklaasi
Bonnetina rudloffi
Aphonopelma crinirufum
Selenocosmia arndsti
Phormictopus platus/auratus
Aphonopelma mooreae 
Lampropelma nigerrimum

And no I cannot move to Europe


----------



## SNAFU (Mar 30, 2009)

A few I've been wanting for awhile but something else usually comes up that robs me of any extra funds. :wall: 
 H. maculata
 C. fimbriatus
 P. antinous
 A. junodi
 C. cyaneopubescens
 P. irminia
Last but not least- P. metallica


----------



## G. pulchra (Mar 30, 2009)

Female X. immanis


----------



## somethingbig (Mar 30, 2009)

Avicularia ancylochira
*Iridopelma hirsutum
*Avicularia laeta
*Avicularia urticans
Avicularia hirschii
*Iridopelma sp.
*Lampropelma violaceopes 
*Phormictopus sp.
Heterothele gabonensis 
*Euathlus vulpinus 
**Pterinochilus lugardi
Avicularia azuraklaasi
*Thrixopelma ockerti
Avicularia braunshauseni
Iridopelma seladonium
*Selenocosmia tahanensis 
Hemirrhagus ocellatus
Cyriocosmus bertae
Thrixopelma cyaneolum
Haplopelma robustum
Avicularia juruensis
*Psalmopoeus reduncus
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Avicularia avicularia variegata
Hapalopus triseriatus
Cyriocosmus ritae
*Ephebopus cyanognathus
*Encyocratella olivacea
*Xenesthis sp.
Avicularia pulchra
Aphonopelma serratum
*Bonnetina rudloffi 
Brachypelma schroederi
*Lampropelma violaceopes
Avicularia walckenaeri
*Grammostola iheringi
Ami yupanquii
*Phormingochilus everetti
Citharacanthus cyaneus 
*Selenotholus sp.

and the ones with (*) are ones i've seen in the hobby.
there are more, but this is one of my lists...


----------



## Tcollector (Mar 30, 2009)

Mostly avics

P. metallica

C. crawshayi

RCF Rosie


----------



## MrRogers (Mar 30, 2009)

G. pulchra.
H. Gigas
T. Blondi
B. Smithi

I think I will make it my mission in life to get these as soon as I'm home.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Mar 30, 2009)

S. calceatum


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey I'm still planning for my first T but I already have conjured a list of what I want.

1. G. aureostriata
2. P. irminia
3. B. smithi
4. P. fasciata


----------



## Agent Jones (Mar 30, 2009)

Ahem. /opens up excel spreadsheet wishlist.

Pretty much every Avic species ever, but especially versicolor and azuraklaasi
G. pulchra
T. violaceus
H. gigas
Every pokey ever, but especially ornata, regalis, and metallica (of course)
A few brachys, but especially klaasi
N. chromatus
and a P. cambridgei for good measure


----------



## tjmi2000 (Mar 30, 2009)

G. pulchra is next on the list.  I can't wait until spring (cheap) shipping is in full swing!


----------



## Boanerges (Mar 30, 2009)

A B. Klaasi female is the one I want the most right now.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 30, 2009)

1.  B. smithi
2.  B. vagans
3.  P. irminia


----------



## Lennie Collins (Mar 30, 2009)

This is my wishlist on 03/30/09:

1) Xenesthis Intermedius or Xenesthis Immanis
2) Lasiodorides Polycuspulatus
3) Brachypelma Klassi
4) Megaphobema Mesomelas or Megaphobema Velvetosoma
5) Aphonopelma species "Ebony Green"

*It can change tommorrow, next week, I don't know!*


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Mar 30, 2009)

most definatley....

H. lividum
C. Crayashyi
G. pulchra


----------



## Lennie Collins (Mar 30, 2009)

FuzzOctave said:


> Aphonopelma bicoloratum
> Aphonopelma behlei
> Aphonopelma moderatum
> Avicularia minatrix
> ...


There isn't a thing wrong with that!


----------



## mike12348 (Mar 30, 2009)

That reminds me i forgot 1 species, H.incei. Would love to start a communal tank.


----------



## OldHag (Mar 30, 2009)

A male _Augacephalus junodi_


----------



## CarsinemiA (Apr 1, 2009)

Phamphobeteus sp. "Equador II"
M. balfouri
X. immanis
E. campestratus
G. pulchra
A. versicolor


----------



## hasani1408 (Apr 1, 2009)

M.balfouri ( But I will be wishing for a long time.)
Better yet my wish list is 1 of everything after all a girl can never have too many tarantulas.


----------



## messiah35 (Apr 1, 2009)

Highland P. Subfusca


----------



## Julia (Apr 1, 2009)

I actually have a "Wish List" section in my photos on my facebook page.  :wall:  My BF asked me recently why the list has gotten smaller (because I got some of them that were previously on it, silly!).  On it right now are:

A. purpurea
P. ornata
P. formosa
E. cyanognathus
S. calceatum


----------



## Julia (Apr 1, 2009)

hasani1408 said:


> M.balfouri ( But I will be wishing for a long time.)
> Better yet my wish list is 1 of everything after all a girl can never have too many tarantulas.


Hahaha...  can I use that as my signature line??  "A girl can never have too many tarantulas."


----------



## rekabwerb (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, I'm addicted, all my first ones ordered havent come yet.  I have spent atleast 2 hours today watching my obt and a.v. slings do basically nothing - and I've been facinated.  GBB should come tomorrow.  Anyway... heres my wishlist, but I'm going to give it a few months (if I can) to get accustomed to T.keeping and read some more...


Lampropelma violaceopes
Haplopelma longipes

w/

Heteroscodra maculata   as freebie


thinking about Brachypelma boehmei, almost got one of these the first go-round


----------



## Krazy Kat (Jul 16, 2009)

You'll like the L.violaceopes and the GBB's are really good looking from sling to adult..I'm really not much on the Haplopelma sp.,I have a lividum but never see her.I have never had any H.macs but,will get some this year.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 16, 2009)

Once you get this addiction you will out it's hard to controll.But over time 
you will out how to controll it.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 16, 2009)

Satellite Rob, stop lying to him!
You can't control the T virus!


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 16, 2009)

one thing I always recomend is to try to decide if you are going to specialize, personally I keep OW and mostly Asians at that, some do arboreals, others only Brachys, etc. It is one way to control some wild spending that the 'shotgun' keepers find themselves in occassionaly


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 16, 2009)

and watch for private sales...they can really help get you a mix of species and possibly be a good deal.
That list is a good start.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 16, 2009)

reverendsterlin said:


> one thing I always recomend is to try to decide if you are going to specialize, personally I keep OW and mostly Asians at that, some do arboreals, others only Brachys, etc. It is one way to control some wild spending that the 'shotgun' keepers find themselves in occassionaly


Yeah, I specialize in OW species, primarily from Africa and Asian arboreals.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah that's some good piece of advice... with the specialization. You will never be able to stop in time from getting a lot of species and some you may like now and find out you don't later. So stop for a moment and try to decide what you like mostly - ground dwellers, burrowers, arboreals, fast, slow, placid, defensive, colours, and the list goes on. Then find the group or animals that fit that description and start collecting. You will end up with spiders you enjoy to see, care for, are interesting or whatever the choice....
Personally I find arboreals more interesting, ALL of them, so that is what I am keeping, except 1 geniculata and 1 parahybana, because they are giants, always stay in the open and eat like pigs  .

Regards!


----------



## JC (Jul 16, 2009)

H.maculatas are very cool T's and IMO grow VERY quickly(my sling has molted 3 times in just two months!).  But they can be pretty reclusive, not to mention their teleporatation abilities.


----------



## rekabwerb (Jul 16, 2009)

arachneman said:


> H.maculatas are very cool T's and IMO grow VERY quickly(my sling has molted 3 times in just two months!).  But they can be pretty reclusive, not to mention their teleporatation abilities.


teleportation??


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, H. macs are fast but ours is more likely to run away than anything. Our 1.5" L. violaceopes on the other hand was pushing on the top of its lid trying to get out one day as we were trying to put it back on and they're both extremely good eaters. We also have an H. lividum who we never see, but tweezer feeding her is always an adrenaline rush. Good luck.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 19, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Satellite Rob, stop lying to him!
> You can't control the T virus!


 Haha, was that intended as a Resident Evil referance?  

 I know what u all mean, though even w/o owning tarantulas. I haven't even purchased my first 4 slings and I'm already looking at other possibilities. I know it's just only gonna get worse now.

 I watch my jumpers doing absalutely nothing. It's like I'm afraid I'm going to just suddenly forget what they look like. LOL! I did however catch a molt in the act, so that was pretty neat. Patience and vigilence pays off.


----------



## rekabwerb (Jul 19, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Haha, was that intended as a Resident Evil referance?
> 
> I know what u all mean, though even w/o owning tarantulas. I haven't even purchased my first 4 slings and I'm already looking at other possibilities. I know it's just only gonna get worse now.
> 
> I watch my jumpers doing absalutely nothing. It's like I'm afraid I'm going to just suddenly forget what they look like. LOL! I did however catch a molt in the act, so that was pretty neat. Patience and vigilence pays off.


the addiction has grabbed me, and I've gone and done something most of you wouldn't approve of


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll probably approve.   What did you do?


----------



## rekabwerb (Jul 20, 2009)

satanslilhelper said:


> I'll probably approve.   What did you do?


i got a pokie


----------



## evicton (Jul 20, 2009)

Well now you set yourself up to get more Ts because you can't have just one pokie.


----------



## rekabwerb (Jul 20, 2009)

evicton said:


> Well now you set yourself up to get more Ts because you can't have just one pokie.


ugh :wall:   I got a Subfusca.  I need to let these slings grow before I get anymore lol

and I ordered my GBB about a week and a half ago and it still hasn't come


----------



## evicton (Jul 20, 2009)

I have two gbb slings one I got at .75 and another I got at .5 both have molted once the bigger one is now about an inch and has really taken off with his webbing.

Some friendly advice when unpacking your first pokie don't learn the hard way while alot of people unpack theres in the bath tub. My first Pokie had a very nice tour of my kitchen table both sides. Took me about 25 minutes to get him from shipping vial to the deli cup.


----------



## rekabwerb (Jul 20, 2009)

evicton said:


> I have two gbb slings one I got at .75 and another I got at .5 both have molted once the bigger one is now about an inch and has really taken off with his webbing.
> 
> Some friendly advice when unpacking your first pokie don't learn the hard way while alot of people unpack theres in the bath tub. My first Pokie had a very nice tour of my kitchen table both sides. Took me about 25 minutes to get him from shipping vial to the deli cup.


i heard they are nuts as slings


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jul 20, 2009)

Not nuts just QUICK!! Who did you order your gbb from? I thought we both ordered from the same guy. You should check on that. 

Like the previous poster said unpack in a PLUGGED bathtub. You should probably even towel up all doorways and vents. I did this with my H. mac and it turned out to be overkill, but do it as a precaution little crack monkey. Just don't go sucking :liar: for T's!! ;P :wall:


----------



## Kuro (Jul 20, 2009)

congrats on getting all your Ts including the pokie!


i'm getting an adult H. Mac this week and deffinantly going to unpack in my plugged bathtub...don't want her teleporting to china. its a good technique.


congrats again and you'll be getting more T's sooner rather then later.


----------



## rekabwerb (Jul 20, 2009)

satanslilhelper said:


> Not nuts just QUICK!! Who did you order your gbb from? I thought we both ordered from the same guy. You should check on that.
> 
> Like the previous poster said unpack in a PLUGGED bathtub. You should probably even towel up all doorways and vents. I did this with my H. mac and it turned out to be overkill, but do it as a precaution little crack monkey. Just don't go sucking :liar: for T's!! ;P :wall:


the invert shop


----------



## Kuro (Jul 20, 2009)

you should contact Dave and see whats up cause a week and a half is kinda of long for it not to be delivered already.

Dave is great...i have bought 5 of my current Ts from him and and plan to buy more from him


----------



## rekabwerb (Jul 20, 2009)

Kuro said:


> you should contact Dave and see whats up cause a week and a half is kinda of long for it not to be delivered already.
> 
> Dave is great...i have bought 5 of my current Ts from him and and plan to buy more from him


yea i got in touch with him and he got back to me really quick.  The situation is weird though...

Ok he says in the email I got today he would be shipping it today and it would get here wednesday.

I was outside walking down the street calling my dog and saw the mailtruck go by, which came 1-2 hours earlier than normal, get back and check the box and find a pink slip "Sorry We Missed You"  package was from the invert shop  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: 

BUT no way if Dave shipped this morning did it already come unless he lives in the next town over... so maybe he got confused and is going to end up sending me 2??  lol that'd be sweet but I'd feel bad  :8o


----------



## Jack III (Jul 20, 2009)

I was outside walking down the street calling my dog and saw the mailtruck go by, which came 1-2 hours earlier than normal, get back and check the box and find a pink slip "Sorry We Missed You"  package was from the invert shop  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  




Why does the dog always catch the blame...


----------



## Bang (Aug 13, 2009)

*G. actaeon
T. blondi
A. paloma
C. crawshayi
H. lividum
A. chalcodes
M. robostum*


----------



## JimPP (Aug 13, 2009)

Aphonopelma moderatum Adult female
Aphonopelma sp. New River (more of those)
Aphonopelma sp. Flagstaff
Theraphosa sp. burgundy
Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black

And then I would like to have less Theraphosa blondi and apophysis than I currently have in stock - those hairs are killing me, and im bordering insanity after feeding 40 of them, surgury glowes dont help at all


----------



## pouchedrat (Aug 13, 2009)

Now? 

Cyriocosmus leetzi.  

And maybe a MM C. ritae.. 

And not a T, but a large male A. gigas millipede for my two girls (I incorrectly sexed them as males but now that the two are older, they're definitely girly millipedes).


----------



## Exo (Aug 13, 2009)

A.genic

GBB

P.irminia

G. pulchra

E. murinus

M.mesomelas


----------



## Chaika (Aug 13, 2009)

A Heteroscodra maculata female


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmm I would have to say:

H.gigas
T.Apophysis
T.Blondi
A.Seemani
E.Murinus
P.Metallica
P.Ornata
B.Vagans
B.Boehemi(spelling)
L.Parahybana
A.Versicolor
C.Cyaneopubescens

Just to name a few for now


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 13, 2009)

A breeding pair of every single Brachypelma.
So far I'm up to one. lol


----------



## jrmrbcax (Aug 13, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> A breeding pair of every single Brachypelma.
> So far I'm up to one. lol


I wonder where you got those from  

I know I already posted here but I got my metallica's in so my new wishlist is a big female Megaphobema robustum.


----------



## JC (Aug 13, 2009)

1)  Avicularia juruensis
2)  Avicularia amazonica
3)  Poecilotheria rufilata
4)  Poecilotheria ornata
5)  Poecilotheria metallica
6)  Stromatopelma calceatum
7)  Monocentropus balfouri 
8)  Avicularia metallica
9)  Psalmopoeus irminia
10) Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Nonna (Aug 13, 2009)

*My list.*

B. klaasi
A. metallica
A. purpurea
P. pederseni
T. blondi
C. cyaneopubescens
B. smithi
M. robustum
C. crawshayi
P. cambridgei
I dont remember what else I wanted, but I remember there was plenty more.


----------



## nicholo85 (Aug 13, 2009)

from highest priority to "i wouldnt mind having that"

1. female L.klugi (which i may soon have 'crosses fingers)
2. C. crawshayi
3. xenesthis (any of em)
4. P metallica or H.mac


----------



## 556A2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Female B. emilia & Female OBT


----------



## spiderfield (Aug 13, 2009)

_Megaphobema peterklaasi_ and _M. teceae_ to complete the Megaphobema addiction, mwah hahaha ha!


----------



## micheldied (Aug 13, 2009)

theraphosa blondi
lasiodora parahybana
lasiodora klugi
brachypelma boehmei
haplopelma lividum
A geniculata

thats it for now i guess.
and i am getting some of them pretty soon.


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 13, 2009)

Between the hubby and I our wishlist grows pretty much daily! lol

Right now we're at:

-M. balfouri
-P. metallica (big surprise... lol)
-H. incei
-A. fasciculata
-P. nigricolor
-T. blondi


----------



## Sarcastro (Aug 13, 2009)

Brazilopelma "Nhandu" colloratvillosum
Acanthoscurria fracta


----------



## Vidaro (Aug 13, 2009)

Anything blue  
H. Lividum
P. metallica
M. balfouri
L. violaceopes
 and of course Xenesthis immanis D
 and only thing im might be close to getting is the M. balfouri


----------



## The Spider Faery (Aug 13, 2009)

M. balfouri
C. cyaneopubescens
A. bicoloratum
H. triseriatus
H. sp. Columbia


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 13, 2009)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> most definatley....
> 
> H. lividum
> C. Crayashyi
> G. pulchra


Go ahead and add

P. regalis
P. ornata
P. metallica
B. smithi
B. vagans
 I could go on......


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 13, 2009)

My short term wish list is:
A. genic
N. vulpinus
P. cambridgei
any avic except versicolor (I already have that one)


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Aug 13, 2009)

theres too many to name
But
i wouldnt mind having a  Female Non Hair Kicking Brachypelma Boehmei.


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 13, 2009)

When I get back from my travels, I think I want to get...

A.versicolor
B. Smithi
G. Rosea  (yeah big ambitions eh?)

I just want to build a foundation of the basics and then work my way into intermediate Ts.


----------



## dukegarda (Aug 13, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> When I get back from my travels, I think I want to get...
> 
> A.versicolor
> B. Smithi
> ...


We all started somewhere.  =D That's a very fair goal I'd say. 

As for me;

P. ornata, M. balfouri, H. gigas, A versicolor, B. boehmei.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2009)

Some things I would love to get..
Easier said than done tho!!

_Ornithoctonus costalis
Ornithoctonus andersoni
Ornithoctonus sp."Surat thani"
Ornithoctoninae sp."Laos"
Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"
Cyriopagopus sp."Sumatra"
Selenocosmia himalayana
Selenocosmia dichromata_


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 13, 2009)

Ooooohh, fancy!


----------



## killy (Aug 13, 2009)

gvfarns said:


> And in dream-land, G pulchra.



Why dreamland, GV?  I got one much more easily than I'm likely to get my wish - a B epicureanum ... sigh ...

anyway, if it's a Pulchra you want, contact Paul Becker, that's where I got mine (as well as my versi, vagans and aureostriatum)  - he'll fix you up!  www.petcenterusa.net - tell him Killy sent you - he'll charge you double ... KIDDING ...


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 13, 2009)

Idiothele sp. "blue foot"

Lampropelma sp. "borneo black"


----------



## FireGuyX (Aug 13, 2009)

Currently Have
*3" Brachypelma vagans
1/2" Aphonopelma seemani
1/2" Nhandu chromatus
1/2" Nhandu coloratovillosus*

Wishlist
*Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Poecilotheria rufilata
Lasiodora striatipes 
Theraphosa blondi
Avicularia versicolor
Pamphobeteus nigricolor
Haplopelma hainanum
Selenotholus sp. woodstock
Brachypelma klaasi
Theraphosa apophysis
Grammostola pulchra
Vitalius vellutinus*

Will be getting a Pamphobeteus nigricolor when I get the money (I hate being broke).


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 14, 2009)

I really want a new Potatus nagaensinus, my last one matured into a male.


----------



## JC50 (Aug 14, 2009)

There are so many,but here are some.
H. incei
P. metallica
M. balfouri
H. lividium


----------



## micheldied (Aug 14, 2009)

micheldied said:


> theraphosa blondi
> lasiodora parahybana
> lasiodora klugi
> brachypelma boehmei
> ...


minus the haplopelma lividum.
got one today.


----------



## Kenton Burris (Aug 14, 2009)

At the top of the list are these. In no particular order. The ones in bold are highest priority.

*P.miranda*
P.subfusca
*P.cambrigei*
*P.irminia
*C.brachycephalus
*T.apophysis*
P.metallica
T.gigas
C.*schioedtei*

Hopefully I will be getting a P.miranda and P.cambrigei soon


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Aug 14, 2009)

As of right now this would be my wishlist!!! 

(Acanthoscurria Geniculata) - Giant White Knee
(Avicularia Versicolor) - Antilles Pinktoe
(Brachypelma Smithi) - Mexican Red Knee
(Grammostola Aureostiata) - Chaco Golden Knee
(Grammostola Pulchra) - Brazilian Black
(Ephebopus Murinus) - Skeleton Tarantula
(Heteroscodra Maculata) - Togo Starburst Baboon
(Holothele Incei) - Trinidad Olive
(Lasiadora Klugi) - Bahia Scarlet
(Poecilotheria Subfusca) - Ivory Onamental
(Psalmopoeus Irminia) - Venezuelan Sun Tiger
(Tapinauchenius Elenae) - Ecuador Tree
And of course the Famous (Poecilotheria Metallica) - Gooty Sapphire Ornamental !!!!

Yeah still new to the hobby 
Peace





EvAn~


----------



## Lizardux (Aug 14, 2009)

Keeping it very simple:

T. Blondi - For size
G. Pulchra - That is BLACK
H. Lividum - Sexxy legz
P. Metallica - Just beautifull (figures huh? :wall: )


----------



## plunge (Aug 15, 2009)

spiderfield said:


> _Megaphobema peterklaasi_ and _M. teceae_ to complete the Megaphobema addiction, mwah hahaha ha!


yeah..me too


----------



## Loudog760 (Aug 15, 2009)

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma sp. new river 
Avicularia metallica
Avicularia minatrix
Avicularia purpurea 
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma boehmi
Brachypelma klaasi 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Eupalaestrus campestratus
Grammostola aureostriata
Grammostola pulchra
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 17, 2009)

Too many to list but here are some..


 P. subfusca

 A. minatrix

 Singepore blue (sorry, I forget the Latin)

 P. pulcher


----------



## Endagr8 (Aug 17, 2009)

_A. mooreae
A. burica
A. bicoloratum
Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
L. nigerrimum
P. metallica
P. subfusca
P. rufilata
P. ornata
Pamphobeteus sp. "Chicken Spider"
Iridopelma seladonium
Holothele sp. "Columbia"
Avicularia fasciculata
C. crawshayi
H. gigas
H. villosella
T. blondi
H. lividum
B. albiceps
B. boehmei
B. klaasi
B. schroederi
B. emilia
E. cyanognathus
M. mesomelas
M. balfouri
X. immanis
G. pulchra_
GBB


----------



## Shadosia (Aug 18, 2009)

G. Pulchra
G. Pulchripes
G. Acteon


----------



## WRXspecR1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Idiothele sp. "blue foot"


----------



## Ts are #1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I really want:
B.Vagans
B.Emeilia
A.Amazonic
A.Purpurea
G.Pulchra
P.Regalis
P.Irminia


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh yes, forgot my communal fantasy: a 300 gallon tank converted into a miniature rainforest. A small pond with waterfall, plants indigenous to the rainforest, and last but not least, a butt load of Chicken Spiders. *DROOL*


----------



## Loudog760 (Aug 18, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Oh yes, forgot my communal fantasy: a 300 gallon tank converted into a miniature rainforest. A small pond with waterfall, plants indigenous to the rainforest, and last but not least, a butt load of Chicken Spiders. *DROOL*


Good one! That would be awesome!

:clap:


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 18, 2009)

Grrrr, now I need to add that one to my growing list!! >.<

 .... and rattlesnake tarantula if it's venom potency isn't extreme.


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 18, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Oh yes, forgot my communal fantasy: a 300 gallon tank converted into a miniature rainforest. A small pond with waterfall, plants indigenous to the rainforest, and last but not least, a butt load of Chicken Spiders. *DROOL*


i had a thought about a huge, desert-themed "scorpion pit" without any kind of cover or lid. only i'm not sure what species can be kept communally.


----------



## arachnochicken (Aug 18, 2009)

would saying " all of them " sound too greedy ??  If so then how about 1 of each of them ?  better ?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 18, 2009)

I would do Androctonus or H. judaicus.

ALLLLLLRIGHT!


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 24, 2009)

Too many pretty spiders to choose from! I REALLY want this one now since I've started with Psalmopoeus..

Arboreal found in Mexico :drool: 

 so ANY psalmo sp. is on my wishlist now (I have irminia); not like there aren't any other arboreals I'd mentioned I would love to get.


----------



## Lucyk (Aug 25, 2009)

Bracyphelma smithi (mexican red kee)


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 25, 2009)

Lampropelma sp. Borneo black!!! I would love to have some of these.:drool:


----------



## croc1monitor (Sep 19, 2011)

Avicularia Hirschii
would pay big bucks if I could find one...


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmmm just for starters M balfouri, Homeomma sp peru blue, B albiceps, B klassi, Lampropelma sp borneo black, A bicoloratum, more G pulchra,  A minatrix, A purpurea, hmmm that's the top few


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 19, 2011)

One that has the magical power to bring threads back to life from the grave of page 25. Nhandu tripepii.


----------



## MrJohn (Sep 19, 2011)

I need a GBB for my classroom. Any one want to make a tax deductible donation?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2011)

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## BrettG (Sep 19, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> One that has the magical power to bring threads back to life from the grave of page 25. Nhandu tripepii.


One can never have too many Nhandu tripepii.....I would take another female before any other high end(balfouri,,,metallica) T any day.The high-end stuff that everyone wants does nothing for me.


----------



## tarantulaballz3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd have to say:
1. T. blondi
2. P. metallica
3. Brachypelma Boehmei(sp?)
4. Xenesthis immanis
5. Psalmopoeus irminia
6. Poecilotheria regalis
7. Corcmiocnemis brachyramosa
I plan on having a lot of T's


----------



## AderynDawn (Sep 19, 2011)

My #1 spider to have is the A.versicolor, and today I finally obtained one! 

My other wishlist T are the C.leetzi and the C.elegans


----------



## Arachnoholic (Sep 19, 2011)

Poecilotheria Metallica

And since the pet store that I always go to now has a sub adult female. I will be getting it on the 1st BooYAH!


----------



## Rada (Sep 25, 2011)

I would like the aphonoplema moorea/ moorei


----------



## deathkorps (Sep 25, 2011)

hmm i'd have to go with:

1. GBB
2. OBT(just got one today, yay!)
3. G. rosea RCF
4. the T from Arachnophobia!


----------



## cnapple (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty much all the baboons, particularly the horned spp. , E. olivacea, E. pachypus.  *B. baumgarteni*:drool:


----------



## VinnyG (Sep 25, 2011)

•Aphonopelma chalcodes
•Aphonopelma moderatum
•Avicularia diversipes
•Avicularia purpurea
•Avicularia versicolor
•Brachypelma albopilosum
•Brachypelma smithi
•Brachypelma vagans
•Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
•Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
•Eupalaestrus campestratus
•Grammostola pulchra
•Grammostola pulchripes
•Grammostola rosea
•Theraphosa blondi

Lol that's it for now...


----------



## lokalyokal (Sep 25, 2011)

I need a 5" female stirmi


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 25, 2011)

> > Quote Originally Posted by FLAmoeba View Post
> > One that has the magical power to bring threads back to life from the grave of page 25. Nhandu tripepii.
> 
> 
> BrettG: One can never have too many Nhandu tripepii.....I would take another female before any other high end(balfouri,,,metallica) T any day.The high-end stuff that everyone wants does nothing for me.


:biggrin: w/FLAmoeba.  If ya can't beat 'em, join 'em!
Like Brett, there are many popular Ts that I have absolutely no interest in - Poecs, blondis, none of the arboreals, though I ended up with some versis by default and am enjoying them.  And I do have a couple M. balfouri that I got at a real steal.  The others are beautiful spiders... in other folks collections.
And, one can never have too many OBTs or GBBs.  

Current wish list:
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma moderatum
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma annitha
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma klaasi
Ephebopus murinus

If I could only pick one, it would be a toss up between B. albiceps and E. murinus


----------



## Popsmoke63B (Sep 25, 2011)

GBB, P. regalis
The two I want the most!


----------



## funkymonk (Sep 26, 2011)

Want to get ito OW species and Arboreals so next on my list are:

P regalis
P murinus

Will enjoy the challenge of something a little different! Hope to pick these up this weekend...

Would also like:

N chromatus or A Geniculata (as I love the way they look)

and of course C cyaneopubescens (GBB)


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

H. Maxima
T. Blondi

(Gotta go big or go home )

P. Metallica
OBT
GBB (I want the most)


----------



## deathkorps (Sep 26, 2011)

well i can cross off GBB off my list, i easily talked myself into getting one so i should get a nice 3rd instar sling tuesday hopefully. OBT is sitting comfortably secure in my room, so i guess that just leaves an RCF rosea and the super T from arachnophobia lol.


----------



## KUTkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

Order of least to greatest:
B. Albopilosum
G. Pulchripes
N. Chromatus
B. Smithi
P. Murinus
L. Parahybana
C. Cyanepubescens
A. Versicolor


----------



## Arachnoholic (Sep 26, 2011)

Arachnoholic said:


> Poecilotheria Metallica
> 
> And since the pet store that I always go to now has a sub adult female. I will be getting it on the 1st BooYAH!


Well now that I got my P. metallica  my eyes are on a X. immanus female for sure.


----------



## T-ray (Sep 28, 2011)

Avicularia metallica
Brachypelma boehmi
Cyriocosmus elegans
Grammostola rosea rcf
Heteroscodra maculata
Iridopelma seladonium
Xenesthis immanis


----------



## Fins (Sep 28, 2011)

Repticon is this weekend. Hoping for C cyaneopubescens. In the future:
B albopilosum
B smithi
A geniculata
P platyomma
L parahybana
H maculata


----------



## krbrown1994 (Sep 29, 2011)

P. metallica C. fasciatum. P. metallica is all but a dream though .. Hopefully, maybe, getting a C. fasciatum soon though


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Sep 29, 2011)

G pulchra
B auratum
A geroldi
P subfusca
L klugi

Not currently in the market though =\


----------



## Transient (Oct 1, 2011)

B. klaasi
E. campestratus


----------



## Mariner1 (Mar 16, 2014)

The Texas reptile show was in San Antonio this weekend and it was a who's who of breeders and vendors including The Deadly Tarantula Girl, Not So Creepy Critters and Captive Inverts. I was able to cross off my wishlist a 1" H. gigas and a 1" G. pulchra. Unlike other shows, there was an abundance of tarantulas available, even M. balfouri was there at quite a few tables. Next time I am definitely getting one, maybe five, who knows. Did anyone else go to this show?


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats on the finds, Mariner.  You'll love the pulchra, mine is very docile, and a great eater.  Can't wait for her to grow into a big, solid black T.


----------



## Mehish (Mar 17, 2014)

Ghost Dragon said:


> Congrats on the finds, Mariner.  You'll love the pulchra, mine is very docile, and a great eater.  Can't wait for her to grow into a big, solid black T.


couldn't agree more!~ My baby is SUPER sweet and has a nice slow crawl to get around~


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats on the new T's.


----------



## Mariner1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks! Most of my Ts are slings, so I have a lot of waiting to do. One of these days I will post some decent pictures.


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 17, 2014)

Mariner1 said:


> Thanks! Most of my Ts are slings, so I have a lot of waiting to do. One of these days I will post some decent pictures.


Thats cool post them when you got the time, most of the time i just use the (upload function) that goes to my personal gallery.


----------



## johnny quango (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey guys
     I'm just curious to find out what's on people's wishlists? Do you even have one? The main reason I'm asking is because this morning it dawned on me while checking on my tarantulas that I don't have a wishlist anymore there's just one tarantula I want Grammostola anthracina so it isn't a list. Now don't get me wrong I'm pretty sure I won't just get the 1 tarantula in the future (who can).  When I came back to the hobby 2 years ago I had a list of 3 they were B smithi,Gbb and G pulchra as a starting point well that changed the smithi became an emilia but then i built a mental list of my next few t's and along the way I've picked up a couple of rescue ts. Could it be that not having a wishlist means I'm content and happy that my collection is almost complete or that I'm just waiting for another surprise tarantula to peak my interest?


----------



## MrDave (Mar 7, 2015)

A couple Euathlus sp red slings are likely my next additions. I'm enjoying watching my slings grow and I read that these guys will do that for a very long time.

Psalmopoeus cambridgei or irminia next.

Much further down the line a Poecilotheria of some sort. The specific species here is subject to change when ever someone posts a picture of theirs.


----------



## LythSalicaria (Mar 7, 2015)

In the near future I definitely want to get:

Avicularia purpurea
Avicularia diversipes
Avicularia versicolor
Eupalaestrus campestratus
Phormictopus cancerides
Aphonopelma seemanni
Euathlus sp. red
Some sort of Pamphobeteus species - with how much people have been singing their praises around here, I can't help but want one. :laugh: Same deal with the Euathlus sp. red.

And a few that I'm very tempted to get, though I intend to wait at least another year before I start seriously thinking about it (almost certainly longer than that for a couple of these):

Psalmopoeus irminia
Psalmopoeus langanbucheri
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ephebopus murinus
Ephebopus rufescens
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus chordatus

And then somewhere in the distant future, I want to add some Poecs and Lampropelma species to the collection. Whenever the day comes when I've got a room I can dedicate to my Ts and a means of making said room as escape-proof as possible.

Of course, if you take a look at my profile, my wishlist consists of just about every T there is in the hobby. LOL...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Mar 7, 2015)

Simple ones.

Ceratogyrus darlingi and marshalli. Because I should've gotten one of each.

And B. emilia. 

I will have one one day.


Years down the road I'll grab a P. metallica


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 7, 2015)

E olivacea
E cyanognathus 
H villosella 
A fracta 
C leetzi 
Holothele sp columbia 
L nigerrimum 
Cyriopagopus sp hatihati 

Nothing special


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 7, 2015)

Not really... I'm actually downsizing... I'm keeping my pokies and psalmos! I haven't kept avics in years and have only kept a few species so I'm buying up a bunch of each species that is readily available but in the end I will have less Ts than I do know...


----------



## louise f (Mar 7, 2015)

oligoxystre diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 7, 2015)

Wishlist: I think I just want something with a little more color and a LOT more active.

Nothing against the Ts I have but just would like a little more activity or something.

Rosie still randomly moves her ping pong ball around for a minor thrill (droll), but, sometimes T room checks are fairly boring.
A seemanni hasn't burrowed, bulldozed, nada.  Sits in her hide and only leaves for mad dashes at feeding time.
Psalmi is in his hide or on back glass -- out of view.  Too fast to witness the hunt and eats in his burrow.
G pulchripes sling was active and eating a lot but is now burrowed again, presumedly to molt.  He takes his time with molts.
A Avic just sits on her web/leaf.  Will eat if food if it is practically hand-delivered.

I already collect rocks and stones, sometimes my Ts just seem more like part of that collection. 

Wish list right now is every single colorful and interesting/active OW I am probably not ready for.  lol


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 7, 2015)

Ahahaha, my wish list is...lengthy. But very well organized.

︎ = Acquired

New World 

Acanthoscurria geniculata ︎
Acanthoscurria insubtilis
Acanthoscurria juruenicola
Aphonopelma seemanni — blue form
Avicularia amazonica
Avicularia bicegoi
Avicularia braunshauseni
Avicularia diversipes
Avicularia geroldi
Avicularia huriana
Avicularia purpurea ︎
Avicularia sp. Aurora
Avicularia sp. Kwitara River
Avicularia sp. Terapoto
Avicularia urticans ︎
Avicularia versicolor ︎
Brachypelma albiceps ︎
Brachypelma albopilosum ︎
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma emilia ︎
Brachypelma klaasi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Ephebopus murinus
Ephebopus uatuman
Euathlus sp. blue
Euathlus sp. red ︎
Euathlus truculentus
Eupalaestrus campestratus ︎
Grammostola iheringi ︎
Grammostola porteri ︎
Grammostola pulchra ︎
Grammostola pulchripes ︎
Grammostola rosea RCF
Iridopelma sp. recife
Lasiodora klugi ︎
Lasiodora parahybana
Maraca cabocla
Megaphobema mesomelas
Megaphobema robustum
Nhandu chromatus ︎
Nhandu coloratovilosus ︎
Nhandu tripepii
Oligoxystre diamantinensis
Pamphobeteus fortis
Pamphobeteus nigricolor
Pamphobeteus sp. Santo Domingo goliath
Pamphobeteus sp. Duran ︎
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
Paraphysa scrofa
Phormictopus cancerides
Phormictopus cubensis
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus irminia
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus reduncas
Pseudhapalopus sp. blue
Pterinopelma sazimai
Tapinauchenius cupreus
Tapinauchenius gigas
Tapinauchenius sp. Colombia
Tapinauchenius violaceus
Theraphosa apophysis
Theraposinae sp. panama
Vitalius paranaensis
Xenesthis immanis ︎
Xenesthis sp. Blue

Old World

Augacephalus ezendami ︎
Ceratogyrus marshalli ︎
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Harpactira pulchripes
Heteroscodra maculata
Idiothele mira
Lampropelma violaceopes
Monocentropus balfouri
Ornithoctonus sp. silver grey
Poecilotheria fasciata ︎
Poecilotheria formosa
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecliotheria rufliata
Poecilotheria subfusca [highland]
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Psednocnemis brachyramosa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 7, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Wishlist: I think I just want something with a little more color and a LOT more active.
> 
> Nothing against the Ts I have but just would like a little more activity or something.
> 
> ...


You may want to get some African cichlids or discus.. Lol! Ts aren't known for being the most active critters in the world! Most OW hide a lot too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Mar 7, 2015)

louise f said:


> oligoxystre diamantinensis


+1 they are fantastic I have a 1-1.5" sling, it never refuses a meal and they Web a ton aswell

---------- Post added 03-07-2015 at 11:27 PM ----------




Ellenantula said:


> Wishlist: I think I just want something with a little more color and a LOT more active.
> 
> Nothing against the Ts I have but just would like a little more activity or something.
> 
> ...


May I suggest a Grammostola iheringi you wont be disappointed mine as the feeding response similar to my Pamphobeteus sp

---------- Post added 03-07-2015 at 11:38 PM ----------




miss moxie said:


> Ahahaha, my wish list is...lengthy. But very well organized.
> 
> ︎ = Acquired
> 
> ...


That's quite the list you have there i guess that's most of 2015 taken care of lol. I can't help but notice there's no Gbb quick run to the store and purchase 1 forthwith

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 7, 2015)

johnny quango said:


> +1 they are fantastic I have a 1-1.5" sling, it never refuses a meal and they Web a ton aswell
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-07-2015 at 11:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...




I know. I REALLY need one. My birthday is coming up soon... hmmm...

And yes, it's not really like "I need all of these as soon as possible." but rather "I would like to acquire these before I die." Some of them are rather rare over here in the states. So quite a few will take some hunting and patience. 

Also +1 -- I love my iheringi! Easy to care for, docile but a little skittish. Mine has never flicked a single hair. And that mirror patch on their bum is something you really need to see to appreciate.


----------



## johnny quango (Mar 7, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I know. I REALLY need one. My birthday is coming up soon... hmmm...
> 
> And yes, it's not really like "I need all of these as soon as possible." but rather "I would like to acquire these before I die." Some of them are rather rare over here in the states. So quite a few will take some hunting and patience.
> 
> Also +1 -- I love my iheringi! Easy to care for, docile but a little skittish. Mine has never flicked a single hair. And that mirror patch on their bum is something you really need to see to appreciate.


I love the fact they don't lose colour even when close to a moult. My adult female Gbb is a complete sweetheart she's not like most other's she's calm and pretty docile only on the odd occasion as she flicked and only one threat pose in 2 years


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 7, 2015)

johnny quango said:


> I love the fact they don't lose colour even when close to a moult. My adult female Gbb is a complete sweetheart she's not like most other's she's calm and pretty docile only on the odd occasion as she flicked and only one threat pose in 2 years


Ah you know we women can be moody sometimes.


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 7, 2015)

johnny quango said:


> May I suggest a Grammostola iheringi you wont be disappointed mine as the feeding response similar to my Pamphobeteus sp[


Had to google it.  Um, nice T, I am sure,  But sorta just reminds me of my rosie with a pink rump.
(Not that there's anything wrong with that).
How active is it?  Will it build things?  Completely rearrange it's tank? Will it be out and about to watch?
I actually have 3 Grammastolas (I also have like a 1/4" sling G something or other -- the curly hair one) plus female rosea and 2" pulchripes sling.


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 7, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Had to google it.  Um, nice T, I am sure,  But sorta just reminds me of my rosie with a pink rump.
> (Not that there's anything wrong with that).
> How active is it?  Will it build things?  Completely rearrange it's tank? Will it be out and about to watch?
> I actually have 3 Grammastolas (I also have like a 1/4" sling G something or other -- the curly hair one) plus female rosea and 2" pulchripes sling.


Mine is always out. It doesn't bulldoze much, but it does web it's enclosure a bit. Still a sling though.













That mirror patch on it's bum? Pretty much gleams like metallic gold. So absolutely stunning.

Trust me, mine is nothing like my rosie.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango (Mar 7, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Had to google it.  Um, nice T, I am sure,  But sorta just reminds me of my rosie with a pink rump.
> (Not that there's anything wrong with that).
> How active is it?  Will it build things?  Completely rearrange it's tank? Will it be out and about to watch?
> I actually have 3 Grammastolas (I also have like a 1/4" sling G something or other -- the curly hair one) plus female rosea and 2" pulchripes sling.


I can only go by the way mine behaves but trust me on this they are a world away from G rosea. They grow pretty quick and pretty large too some people say they could be the largest Grammostola that could start another debate. Mine never ever hides it's always out in the open, it's webs alot more than my other Grammy (pulchra) they tend to be a little skittish when small but as they grow they settle down. So far mine as a serious appetite almost a rival for my 2 Pamphobeteus slings. Maybe others can confirm or add extra inf.  Don't think for 1 minute this is just a colourful rosea because you will be left shocked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 7, 2015)

ALREADY HAVE:

Psalmopoeus Irminia
Psalmopoeus Cambridgei

TO HAVE:

Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chilobrachys sp blue
Psalmopoeus reduncus
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus Langenbucheri
Psalmopoeus emeraldus (I wish)
Cyriopagopus schioedtei
Cyriopagopus hatihati
Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi black
Lampropelma violaceopes
Lampropelma nigirrium
Haplopelma lividium
Haplopelma minax
Haplopelma schmidti
Haplopelma longipes
Haplopelma hainanum
Haplopelma sp. Bach-Ma
Haplopelma albostriatum 
Haplopelma robustum
Holothele incei
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria subfusca highland
Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
Poecilotheria formosa
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Chromatopelma cyaneopubesence
Phormingochilus everetti
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Orphnaecus.sp blue
Tapinauchenius violaceus
Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus
Tapinauchenius cupreus
Tapinauchenius plumipes
Tapinauchenius latipes
Tapinauchenius elenae
Tapinauchenius gigas
Heteroscodra maculata
Monocentropus balfouri
Stromatopelma calcaetum
Ephebopus murinus
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Pelinobius Muticus
Avicularia avicularia
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia diversipes
Avicularia purpuria
Encyocratella olivacea
Hysterocrates gigas
Selenocosmia arndsti
Selenocosmia dichromata
Hemiercus inflatus

RECENTLY GOT INTERESTED IN THE FOLLOWING:

Brachypelma albopilosum 
Brachypelma emiilia
Grammastola pulchra
Grammastola pulchripes
Pamphobeteus ultramurinus
Eucratoscelus pachypus
Acanthoscurria geniculata‎

TO HAVE: (need permit to keep these in my country)

Harpactira pulchripes
Harpactira dictator
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Ceratogyrus brachysephalus
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
Pterinochilus murinus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Augacephalus ezendami
Augacephalus junodi
Augacephalus breyeri


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 7, 2015)

14pokies said:


> You may want to get some African cichlids or discus.. Lol! Ts aren't known for being the most active critters in the world! Most OW hide a lot too!


Those are pretty!
I actually kept fish for 20 years, wait a minute, maybe 25 years. Perhaps longer.  Sheeesh, where does the time go? Actually, I had forgotten I had guppies as a child too.
Anyway.  I finally called it quits, sold all I had left to local pet store (don't you know I wish I had those tanks back now!!! Darnit!)
But I just kept freshwaters -- angels were my fave.  It was all great until I lost my favorite angel.
I got Thetis as dime size and she was way larger than my hand when I went to change her tank out. Knew hubby had used my special "fish bucket" for something or other; so I bought a new bucket to make sure it was clean (no soap) for her re-tanking.  Well, the bucket handle busted off with her in it as I was moving it!  She hit the floor with a slap so loud I will never forget it. Died a few days later of internal injuries.  Kept a few bettas after that but my heart was no longer in it. I finally called it quits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eminart (Mar 7, 2015)

It's going to be a while, but right now, I think Psalmopoeus Irminia is at the top of my wish list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 7, 2015)

eminart said:


> It's going to be a while, but right now, I think Psalmopoeus Irminia is at the top of my wish list.


Oh -- Now I like the look of that one!  Good choice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 7, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Those are pretty!
> I actually kept fish for 20 years, wait a minute, maybe 25 years. Perhaps longer.  Sheeesh, where does the time go? Actually, I had forgotten I had guppies as a child too.
> Anyway.  I finally called it quits, sold all I had left to local pet store (don't you know I wish I had those tanks back now!!! Darnit!)
> But I just kept freshwaters -- angels were my fave.  It was all great until I lost my favorite angel.
> I got Thetis as dime size and she was way larger than my hand when I went to change her tank out. Knew hubby had used my special "fish bucket" for something or other; so I bought a new bucket to make sure it was clean (no soap) for her re-tanking.  Well, the bucket handle busted off with her in it as I was moving it!  She hit the floor with a slap so loud I will never forget it. Died a few days later of internal injuries.  Kept a few bettas after that but my heart was no longer in it. I finally called it quits.


O that sucks I'm sorry! If it makes you feel better I was packing up an almost 3 foot arowana and as I was tapeing the lid down it jumped up knocked the lid off and busted my nose.. I fell backwards hit my head on the cast iron tank stand behind me and was knocked out just long enough to pee myself.(I woke up mid stream).there was about 8 customers that saw it happen.. I wanted to die!

Any ways back on topic.. Umm if you feed your ts a little less they will be more active! Lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 7, 2015)

johnny quango said:


> I can only go by the way mine behaves but trust me on this they are a world away from G rosea. They grow pretty quick and pretty large too some people say they could be the largest Grammostola that could start another debate. Mine never ever hides it's always out in the open, it's webs alot more than my other Grammy (pulchra) they tend to be a little skittish when small but as they grow they settle down. So far mine as a serious appetite almost a rival for my 2 Pamphobeteus slings. Maybe others can confirm or add extra inf.  Don't think for 1 minute this is just a colourful rosea because you will be left shocked


Oh yes, my iheringi sure can eat! Definitely mimics my Pamphos.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 7, 2015)

14pokies said:


> O that sucks I'm sorry! If it makes you feel better I was packing up an almost 3 foot arowana and as I was tapeing the lid down it jumped up knocked the lid off and busted my nose.. I fell backwards hit my head on the cast iron tank stand behind me and was knocked out just long enough to pee myself.(I woke up mid stream).there was about 8 customers that saw it happen.. I wanted to die!
> 
> Any ways back on topic.. Umm if you feed your ts a little less they will be more active! Lol!


OMG!!! I almost peed MYSELF laughing at this! I'm so sorry but this... just this! Lol lol lol lol! This made me die laughing!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 7, 2015)

14pokies said:


> I fell backwards hit my head on the cast iron tank stand behind me!


So what you're saying is...brain damage is a likely possibility?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 7, 2015)

14pokies said:


> O that sucks I'm sorry! If it makes you feel better I was packing up an almost 3 foot arowana and as I was tapeing the lid down it jumped up knocked the lid off and busted my nose.. I fell backwards hit my head on the cast iron tank stand behind me and was knocked out just long enough to pee myself.(I woke up mid stream).there was about 8 customers that saw it happen.. I wanted to die!
> 
> Any ways back on topic.. Umm if you feed your ts a little less they will be more active! Lol!


Makes me feel better??? Honey -- that is horrible -- I am so sorry that happened!
Had that been me, I'd have probably moved to another state.
Cuz I can't avoid a pet store for any length of time.  lol

Fortunately/unfortuately, only my angel was injured in my case.
Naturally, the catfish and algae eater (also in her tank) were unscathed.  Figures.  (sigh)

You are right about the T feeding.  I guess I get bored with them and...... well, I breed LOTS of feeders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 7, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> OMG!!! I almost peed MYSELF laughing at this! I'm so sorry but this... just this! Lol lol lol lol! This made me die laughing!!!


Don't feel bad everyone laughs...now that I finished therapy I can laugh too! Lol!

---------- Post added 03-07-2015 at 07:52 PM ----------




miss moxie said:


> So what you're saying is...brain damage is a likely possibility?


My momma says these are my magic shoes! I think It made me a little smarter... I don't fill in for no call no shows in the fish room anymore!

---------- Post added 03-07-2015 at 07:53 PM ----------




Ellenantula said:


> Makes me feel better??? Honey -- that is horrible -- I am so sorry that happened!
> Had that been me, I'd have probably moved to another stated.
> Cuz I can't avoid a pet store for any length of time.  lol
> 
> ...


No don't feel bad now everyone in town knows who I am... Lol!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 9, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I actually have 3 Grammastolas (I also have like a 1/4" sling G something or other -- the curly hair one) plus female rosea and 2" pulchripes sling.


I lied.
I went to feed the super incredibly tiny (2nd instar?) Grammi and saw it is actually a brachy -- Honduran curly hair.
Just correcting my mistake.  No idea why I thought it was Grammi..  Can't imagine the tike will make it, being so incredibly small, but he just ate another 7 day old pinhead crix, who knows.....
Little fellow burrowed to bottom (okay, I made the burrow with a chopstick) but at least I can watch him from below.


----------



## CEC (Mar 11, 2015)

My wishlist is pretty simple.

Avicularia hirschii
Avicularia rickwesti
Avicularia sooretama

Any Pachistopelma sp.
Any Typhochleana sp.


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 11, 2015)

P.metallica 
M.balfouri 
M.robustum 
A.geroldi 
B.vagans 
O.phillipinus 
H.Colombia sp. "Large"
H.lividum 
A.geniticula 
Iridopelma sp. recife


----------



## HungryGhost (Mar 11, 2015)

Someday I'd like to have every Aphonopelma that occurs in the US.


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Mar 11, 2015)

I just picked up another _P. irminia _sling, an _H. maculata_, and an _E. cyanognathus _from a friend who is downsizing, so I'm good for now.

I lost my _P. metallica _sling in January, and I'd really like to have another, but I'll have to save my money up for that one, and this time I'll fork out a bit more for a juvenile.

I have a bit of a wish list, but I've lost three slings (P. met, _Euathlus sp. _Red, and _L. difficilis_) since late last year, so my confidence has taken a bit of a beating. 

However, a few _P. cambridgei _slings might be in order this summer. 

Maybe an _M. mesomelas_?  Anyone have experience with them?  What are they like to keep?


----------



## ArborealKing (Mar 11, 2015)

Cyriopagopus sumatran tiger
Haplopelma schmidti gcf
Pseudnocnemis brachyramosa
Coremiocnemis hoggi
Harpactira pulchripes
Ornithotoncus costalis

There are some Pachistopelma bromelicola females for sale which are really pretty, part of me wants to buy one but I have taken a vow to avoid impulse purchases. Which is actually really hard.


----------



## azroc909 (Mar 11, 2015)

Well here goes it's a bit long, we're allowed to dream right... lol i some may be even impossible to get but hey who knows. I think there's more to add to my list some true spiders too.


Aphonopelma mooreae 
Aphonopelma reversum
Aphonopelma seemanni " Blue
Augacephalus breyeri
Avicularia sp. Ecuador
Avicularia sp. Colombia*
Bonnetina cyaneifemur
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
Chilobrachys andersoni
chilobrachys*sp. Blue
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Harpactira dictator 
harpactira pulchripes
Harpactira sp.*Marksi
Harpactira curvipes
Harpactira guttata
Homoeomma sp. 'Blue'
iridopelma recife
iridopelma seladonium 
Oligoxystre diamantinensis
pachistopelma bromelicola
pachistopelma rufonigrum
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
pamphobeteus platyomma
Phormictopus platus
Pterinopelma*sazimai
Sphaerobothria hoffmanni
thrigmopoeus psychedelicus
Thrixopelma cyaneum
Typhochlaena amma
typhochlaena costae
xenesthis immanis
xenesthis intermedia
Xenesthis Sp.*Blue

True spider
Acanthogonatus pissii
Acanthogonatus*francki


----------



## CEC (Mar 11, 2015)

azroc909 said:


> Well here goes it's a bit long, we're allowed to dream right... lol i some may be even impossible to get but hey who knows. I think there's more to add to my list some true spiders too.
> 
> 
> Aphonopelma mooreae
> ...


That's a good list, you have good taste, good luck accuiring them all.

P.S. Iridopelma seladonium = Typhochlaena seladonia


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 11, 2015)

CEC said:


> That's a good list, you have good taste, good luck accuiring them all.


Money will play a big part in his dreams becoming reality.  Most of us have steak appetites and hamburger budgets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Mar 12, 2015)

I try to keep my wishlist down to my soon to buy list since there's so many great T that I want and don't want to be reminded that I can't have them(yet), but there's a couple that got on the to buy list or I only bought one sling and lost it and then they weren't available anymore when I was in a position to buy them so despite my best effort, I still managed to have one.

My current to buy list(only 10 more days to wait):
Encyocratella olivacea
Stromatopelmas calceatum
Poecilotheria metallica
Idiothele mira
Lampropelma violaceopes
Pterinochilus murinus tan

And my current wishlist:
Cyriopagopus schioedtei
Avicularia laeta


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 12, 2015)

This might be a surprise to everyone, but I want more Avicularia lol and some black morph P. mets. My Avicularia list is too big to post. Unfortunately, most of my Avicularia I want we can't get here in the US.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 12, 2015)

ArborealKing said:


> Cyriopagopus sumatran tiger
> Haplopelma schmidti gcf
> Pseudnocnemis brachyramosa
> Coremiocnemis hoggi
> ...


Now here's a man with exceptional taste.

---------- Post added 03-12-2015 at 10:52 AM ----------




HungryGhost said:


> Someday I'd like to have every Aphonopelma that occurs in the US.



After the revision is completed, there may be around three dozen legit species, many of which will look very similar.  Most of my collection is tropical, arboreal, and/or OW. but I still have a place in my heart for US Aphonopelma.  I think I'm fascinated that tarantulas actually live in our country, and some of them are very attractive.  I have chalcodes now (what a pretty spider!) and would like several more species.  

When I got my first tarantulas in the early 1970's, they were Brachypelma and Aphonopelma for the first couple years (that's all I could get then).  While I desperately wanted tropicals (and soon got some), I can see a certain nostalgic appeal in a collection of hardy, calm, slow-growing species (aka 'the Stan Schultz approach').  Life was simpler then.  _Much _easier to work with them, than a lot of the lunatics I have now.  You don't have to worry about Aphonopelma racing out of their cages and across the floor or up the wall.  I never once had to take off my shirt because an Aphonopelma ran inside it.  But then I look at a P regalis and snap out of it, and come back to my senses.  There's just too many great tropicals for me to pass up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jiacovazzi (Mar 12, 2015)

I have been looking for L. nigerrimum, B. annitha. I do love Aphonopelma and Brachypelma though. I can't say there's a T that I wouldn't enjoy keeping.


----------



## azroc909 (Mar 12, 2015)

CEC said:


> That's a good list, you have good taste, good luck accuiring them all.
> 
> P.S. Iridopelma seladonium = Typhochlaena seladonia


Thank you, wow i did not know that ,ok thanks that's good to know.


Poec54 said:


> Money will play a big part in his dreams becoming reality.  Most of us have steak appetites and hamburger budgets.


 lol. For me it's not even steak but J in the box 2 for 1 tacos lmbo! One day ill own at least one on my list


----------



## Angel Minkov (Mar 12, 2015)

Poecilotheria formosa/miranda
X. imannis/intermedia
P. sp platyomma
Cyriopagopus sp.  "hati hati"/schiedtei
T. blondi/apophysis
Pterinopelma sazimai
E. murinus (maybe)


----------



## CEC (Mar 12, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> This might be a surprise to everyone, but I want more Avicularia lol and some black morph P. mets. My Avicularia list is too big to post. Unfortunately, most of my Avicularia I want we can't get here in the US.


From what i know, there is no such thing as a "black morph" P. metallica. Old female specimens lose their vibrant blues and appear darker almost black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 12, 2015)

CEC said:


> From what i know, there is no such thing as a "black morph" P. metallica. Old female specimens lose their vibrant blues and appear darker almost black.


Right, but there is a blue/grey form.  Also a whitish form of formosa, a blackish form of striata, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've seen you p mets black and bright purple. I also noticed there's a fuzzy regalis morph and purple morph ornata. I'm ONLY going by what I've been told. I also know P mets black with age.


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 12, 2015)

MrDave said:


> A couple Euathlus sp red slings are likely my next additions. I'm enjoying watching my slings grow and I read that these guys will do that for a very long time.


I don't understand the sp red, blue, green.
Is this going to end up like the G rosea vs G porteri?
Can they all come from one egg sac or are they different species?


----------



## truecreature (Mar 12, 2015)

This is my complete tarantula to-do list, as far as I know, but I've been very thorough about looking through what's available for sale. I'm trying to keep it short because whenever I move out of this apartment there are a lot of reptiles and some other inverts I'd like to get, and I don't want to be totally overwhelmed.

Terrestrial:
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Brachypelma albiceps
Hapalopus sp. colombia
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi / ritae / elegans (maybe all, dwarves don't take up much space)
Megaphobema robustum
Oligoxystre diamantinensis
Cyclosternum fasciatum (maybe)
Euathlus sp. 'Red'
Nhandu Tripepii
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Monocentropus balfouri

Arboreal:
Avicularia versicolor
Tapinauchenius violaceus or gigas
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Mar 13, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I don't understand the sp red, blue, green.
> Is this going to end up like the G rosea vs G porteri?
> Can they all come from one egg sac or are they different species?


Doubtful since they're not labeled as color forms like the rosea, but different species so it's already not the same. I don't know anything about them though, I'm just going by the way they're named.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 13, 2015)

Sam_Peanuts said:


> Doubtful since they're not labeled as color forms like the rosea, but different species so it's already not the same. I don't know anything about them though, I'm just going by the way they're named.


Thank you.  You know how when you hear a word for the first time, it seems like everywhere you go suddenly it's a popular word you're suddenly hearing everywhere ....
well, that how the  Euathlus sp is for me.  I am seeing them on the boards, for sell, in mentions and comments.
I wondered since they seem to have so many colors listed if it was all the same species or not, just with color variations. 

Love learning new stuff.  I am old but willing to be adopted by someone rich who will let me be a professional student.  lol


----------



## ArborealKing (Mar 13, 2015)

It is pretty crazy how fast the hobby can become addictive, doesn't take long to go from wanting one spider to having a huge wishlist.



Poec54 said:


> Now here's a man with exceptional taste.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-12-2015 at 10:52 AM ----------


Haha thanks Poec, that means a lot coming from one as experienced as you are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 13, 2015)

ArborealKing said:


> It is pretty crazy how fast the hobby can become addictive, doesn't take long to go from wanting one spider to having a huge wishlist.
> 
> Haha thanks Poec, that means a lot coming from one as experienced as you are.


This is the golden age of tarantula collecting.  There are hundreds of species in the hobby now, beautiful ones for every taste and skill level.  Used to be you could own all of the ones in captivity in your country.  That ship has sailed a long time ago.  It's especially nice to see collectors going for the lesser known species (hopefully with the goal of breeding them).  The ones you listed should be much more commonly seen.


----------



## Sarin (Mar 13, 2015)

P. Regalis is probably next on my list. I miss the guy I had! But he left to do his thing


----------



## MrsHaas (Mar 13, 2015)

I must have a cyriocosmos elegans!!!


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 1, 2017)

I often see the word "wishlist" being used when someone really wants a particular species. So out of curiosity, why haven't you gotten one yet?


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 1, 2017)

G. iherengi - expensive for my budget, and I don't want to buy adults anyway. No slings anywhere.
Xenesthis Sp. Blue - incredibly expensive adults, and no slings anywhere.

So, a combination of price and rarity of slings in my case.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Feb 1, 2017)

There is no "other" but I want a P. metallica.  Little kids in the house has me thinking twice on that for a while though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Feb 1, 2017)

Short list: S. hoffmanni
Last time they were available, I lacked the funds to purchase 3 slings.

Edit: thanks to @viper69, I no longer have a "list". 
 For tarantulas!!


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 1, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> G. iherengi - expensive for my budget, and I don't want to buy adults anyway. No slings anywhere.
> .


why would you not want a adult?? even though theyre faster growing than other Grammies, i would much prefer to skip that and get a AF.
my list-A juruensis
          - mo baboons.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gobey (Feb 1, 2017)

Usually a combo of hard to find and expensive


----------



## EulersK (Feb 1, 2017)

AF G. pulchra  I neeeeeed one



Venom1080 said:


> mo baboons


Mo baboons, mo problems

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> why would you not want a adult??


1) I like seeing slings grow up.
2) Adults are going to die sooner and cost a lot more.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 1, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Mo baboons, mo problems


Not if there tamed with hugs.

@nicodimus22 you'll probably get 10 years out of a adult. That's plenty long for me. It gets really old raising slings after the first few.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DrowsyLids (Feb 1, 2017)

My wife isn't a big fan of inverts. I'm already pushing my luck getting a fourth T (I have plans to get it to at least 10)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Feb 1, 2017)

Gbb just haven't picked one up yet.  Will be getting one when it warms up a bit.  A sling or juvenile t stirmi.  I love my big stirmi most of all my tarantulas.  I had a smaller male that I got from a show on halloween.  He had nematodes and had to be put down a month after I got him.  I want cb and I really want one that I can raise and have an accurate estimate of its age.  That's it


----------



## Walker253 (Feb 1, 2017)

For the tarantulas on my wish list, I want a sexed female. While I wait around for one to show up being fairly priced, I have bought 10 new ones. The ones on my list always seem to appear right as I've exhausted my funds and it kills me, having to let it go. I voted "Expensive", but in reality it's a lack of patience and me being way too impulsive. The good thing is I've acquired some T's that are awesome and I never thought I wanted in the first place.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 1, 2017)

Hmm.... so I guess hard to find and expensive go hand in hand. Not surprising.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 2, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Hmm.... so I guess hard to find and expensive go hand in hand. Not surprising.


Not necessarily, I have no real numbers, but I have seen many species that are not expensive, were plentiful for years, and then dropped out of the hobby for no obvious reason.

A good example is A. huriana. I could have gotten them all the time for a couple of years over ten years ago, then when I started looking for them again a few years ago, only found 1 dealer w/them, and they weren't expensive (20s).

Also, expensive is subjective, 40$ is expensive for some people, not for others etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Feb 2, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Short list: S. hoffmanni
> Last time they were available, I lacked the funds to purchase 3 slings.


I can help you there, check your PM


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 2, 2017)

I'd love love an avic but I'm not ready!


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 2, 2017)

We live in a tiny apartment (about 500-600 square feet), so I have limited space for tarantula enclosures.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Feb 2, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> We live in a tiny apartment (about 500-600 square feet), so I have limited space for tarantula enclosures.


Lol..... I'm in a 460 square foot studio apartment. I feel your pain! But I have managed to cram quite a few animals in here. Including a 7x4 foot enclosure I built for my monitor, a 3x3 foot enclosure for my frilled dragon, and a 60 gallon African Cichlid tank. All my spiders get to live on top of the monitor enclosure I literally have no space to live! But I'm happy to be surrounded by all my little buddies

In fact, my spiders are the least trouble. No noise, smell, or electricity usage. They just stay quiet and dine on roaches.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Feb 2, 2017)

G. pulchra sub adult female
No mas dinero.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Crowbi (Feb 2, 2017)

I voted for *Hard to find*,* Expensive* and* I'm working on it*. Which is pretty much it.

Neoholothele incei isn't particularly hard to find OR expensive, but the gold variety doesn't seem to come up around here nearly as much as the common one, and given I want them golds...
Other than that, there's the pipe dreams: P. metallica, etc. which are just superrr expensive for me right now.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 2, 2017)

A.junodi and ezendami. Pretty expensive here, and sexed females don't appear on the sales list often. 
G.iheringi, same thing. 
But i quit smoking almost three weeks ago, so i'm saving a lot of money . If i make it to a month, there will be more spiders coming

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 2, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> A.junodi and ezendami. Pretty expensive here, and sexed females don't appear on the sales list often.
> G.iheringi, same thing.
> But i quit smoking almost three weeks ago, so i'm saving a lot of money . If i make it to a month, there will be more spiders coming


Nice job quitting the cigs, that's hard to do!  It's a great idea to save the money you'd otherwise spend on cigs for something fun to reinforce all your great effort!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gypsy cola (Feb 2, 2017)

There needs to be an option for bills.

I can afford a tarantula today but, not tomorrow and vice-versa


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 2, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Nice job quitting the cigs, that's hard to do!  It's a great idea to save the money you'd otherwise spend on cigs for something fun to reinforce all your great effort!


Thank you!!
Except for the occasional craving which can be silenced by gum I feel pretty good 
It will be great to get spiders as a reward, on top of feeling better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 2, 2017)

EulersK said:


> AF G. pulchra  I neeeeeed one
> 
> 
> 
> Mo baboons, mo problems


I got 99 problems and meh Ts aint one 'word'


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> But i quit smoking almost three weeks ago, so i'm saving a lot of money . If i make it to a month, there will be more spiders coming


Reading this with a cashmere plaid on my knees like I love to do in Winter, drinking a hot as hell tangerine Punch, smoking a Marlboro Red, and life, all of a sudden... take a sense, Christ

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2017)

crone said:


> No mas dinero.


 _Dinero _is the root of all evil, the sadly needed garbage that helped the human race won the worldwide predatory championship as ultimate _d_astards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 2, 2017)

I only have one tarantula right now, but I'm planning on buying a new one at Repticon's Houston show on the 25th. Some of the species I would love are the B. albopilosum, the G. pulchra, the P. imperator (there's a pet shop real close to me that sells them. I've held one and it's legit), the H. arizonensis, and the A. bicoloratum, which I've heard is really rare. Since I live in Texas, they're probably more common here, but maybe not.


----------



## Czech prime (Feb 2, 2017)

A. minatrix is sitting at the top of the list. G. iheringi (passed an adult female together with another grammo for 40€ with enclosures, still not over it) and some Pamphobeteus sp.

Ticked too much Ts already as i just got someone's entire collection and i need to get rid of some of those before i can start buying new ones


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Feb 2, 2017)

Ahhh, the tarantula Wish list. 
When it comes down to it, for me its all the factors of:
 hard to find(in my area without paying nearly double with shipping) 
Cost(most are already decently priced, and with the Shipping tacked on Due to them being hard to find around me) 
and just plain gettign around to it!. 
with the hours i work, sadly its hit or miss on wether i could get the delivered, becuase most shipping either Requires a signature, or the chance of it being left on my frount step is almsot certain death for the little T(i live in arizona and for 6 months the temps range anywhere from "holy crap its hot" to "oh wow the ashphalt is melting!") 

And Most of the shops have a good selection around here, but anythign rare sells out very quickly and is either  Unsexed sling or a Over priced AF/MF. 
On top of that the selection fluctuates wildly. 
6 months ago i had to hunt around and drive to Tuscon just to Find a OBT from Ken the Bug guy, But i go into a shop today and there is literally a stack of 20+ deli cups all ith .75" OBT slings and about 5 people selling them ,locally on the Various social media and Buy/Sell pages. 

Or like my current situation, in a hunt for a P. Metallica now that i have a bit of extra money to spend. 
a little less then a year ago, every shop in my Local are had atleast 1 P. metallica sling for sale(most had a good amount) all for a good price of 20-80$(various sizes) and multiple breeding pairs around. 
Where as now, theres one shop with 1,  1" sling going for 85$. 

so, being a combo of high price/hard to find Plus jut plain getting around to it. 

But at times fortune does Smile down on me! 
like finding my little T. Sp. Panama At the Tuscon Reptile show for 17$ (something i was willing to, and almost did,  spend almsot 100$ for online*shipping included*)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oliverhenderson (Feb 2, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> I only have one tarantula right now, but I'm planning on buying a new one at Repticon's Houston show on the 25th. Some of the species I would love are the B. albopilosum, the G. pulchra, the P. imperator (there's a pet shop real close to me that sells them. I've held one and it's legit), the H. arizonensis, and the A. bicoloratum, which I've heard is really rare. Since I live in Texas, they're probably more common here, but maybe not.


i live in tx as well


----------



## Kayis (Feb 2, 2017)

Cost and availability is always an issue for me. I've got a lot of itches to scratch when it comes to T's but it's hard when I also have an addiction to reptiles.....something is going to have to give. Maybe I should drop vaping.


----------



## mistertim (Feb 2, 2017)

EulersK said:


> AF G. pulchra  I neeeeeed one
> 
> 
> 
> Mo baboons, mo problems


Same for me with the AF G. pulchra...or at least a sub-adult F. 

I think usually it's just hard to find what I want or very expensive. I'd love a juvie/sub-adult female X. sp Blue but they're really tough to find and really expensive. I'd also like a female P. subfusca highland but not only are they not easy to find but the bloodlines are almost always going to be "iffy" between that and lowland.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 2, 2017)

mistertim said:


> Same for me with the AF G. pulchra...or at least a sub-adult F.
> 
> I think usually it's just hard to find what I want or very expensive. I'd love a juvie/sub-adult female X. sp Blue but they're really tough to find and really expensive. I'd also like a female P. subfusca highland but not only are they not easy to find but the bloodlines are almost always going to be "iffy" between that and lowland.


Given the age of the internet, it's usually not impossible to find what you're looking for. It's a matter of price. That's the issue I run in to, personally... especially given my bias towards terrestrials. About the only ones I really want but can't find are Australian species. Luckily, I at least have one of those.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2017)

Oliverhenderson said:


> i live in tx as well


Well, you're lucky my man, for that Texas is:

"... a state of mind. Texas is an obsession. Above all, Texas is a nation in every sense of the word."

I still hope to see the state go wild and separate. Oh, and remember Alamo :-s


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 2, 2017)

Hmm. Maybe a GBB and a C. darlingii or marshalii. Why I'd like them? The first instance, the appearance and webbing. The second, horned baboons are interesting to look at and I believe they stridulate, (I may be mistaken) which I always found to be an interesting habit and wish NWs did so.

The reasons not for each? Well, there is no good reason for the GBB apart from lack of space currently and they can be just a little pricey by my standards. As for C. darlingii and C. marshalli...well, the reputation of Old Worlds puts me off a bit. I'm sort of accident prone by nature it seems, and couple that with a fast, rather hot species might be a bad idea. I won't say I'd never own one, but I'd have to think very long and very hard about it.

Summarizing, my votes went to lack of space, and lack of experience for a species. I didn't check "expensive" because it is not that big of a factor, just something I take into consideration.


----------



## mistertim (Feb 2, 2017)

One spider (not a tarantula though) that I've always been fascinated by and think are very interesting are Sicarius.

Reason for not having one: no desire to die.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 2, 2017)

Kayis said:


> Cost and availability is always an issue for me. I've got a lot of itches to scratch when it comes to T's but it's hard when I also have an addiction to reptiles.....something is going to have to give. Maybe I should drop vaping.


drop the herps, one herp equals like 5 tarantula slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayis (Feb 3, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> drop the herps, one herp equals like 5 tarantula slings.


Tell you the truth....I've been thinking about thinning out my herps to pay for some more T's but it's so darn hard to let go!


----------



## basin79 (Feb 3, 2017)

Young adult female Grammostola pulchra. Like rocking horse excrement to find.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 3, 2017)

mistertim said:


> One spider (not a tarantula though) that I've always been fascinated by and think are very interesting are Sicarius.
> 
> Reason for not having one: no desire to die.


If you didn't handle one (why would you?) and to be honest even if you did (again why?) you'd have to purposefully hurt one to get bit. They can't climb smooth surfaces either. Simple to keep with basically no risk of a bite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moonohol (Feb 3, 2017)

Space... sharing a one bedroom apartment with a roommate can really suck sometimes.


----------



## mistertim (Feb 3, 2017)

basin79 said:


> If you didn't handle one (why would you?) and to be honest even if you did (again why?) you'd have to purposefully hurt one to get bit. They can't climb smooth surfaces either. Simple to keep with basically no risk of a bite.


Oh I know, I was mostly just joking. From what I've read they're very shy and like a Latrodectus or Loxosceles would likely only bite if they were being squished and had no other choice. Yeah and the no climbing smooth surfaces thing is a huge plus. Just make sure you have high enough walls, and keep your hands out and you'd be fine. Maybe eventually I'll get one. 

Now, P. fera on the other hand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 3, 2017)

mistertim said:


> Oh I know, I was mostly just joking. From what I've read they're very shy and like a Latrodectus or Loxosceles would likely only bite if they were being squished and had no other choice. Yeah and the no climbing smooth surfaces thing is a huge plus. Just make sure you have high enough walls, and keep your hands out and you'd be fine. Maybe eventually I'll get one.
> 
> Now, P. fera on the other hand...


Yeah give them ago. I love my 2. They're something a bit different.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 3, 2017)

mistertim said:


> Now, P. fera on the other hand...


can transform someone, if that someone is lucky enough to survive a bite and the right chances % mix, into a walking ubermensch armored _Priapo_ (Priapus). John Holmes, Rocco Siffredi? Pffff :-s

* _P.nigriventer_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'd love to have a wandering spider. I would imagine they'd be very similar to my Ctenus red fang. Just with worse venom.


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 3, 2017)

"Hard To Find" is the choice for me.

The USA is home to a majority of the Aphonopelma genus (currently 61 species in NMBE) and I can find less than ten species available from breeders.  I have slowly bought around a half dozen species but I must buy 1/4" slings.  This is probably not a popular thing among a majority of hobbyist (or breeders) due to the patience needed to care for them while they are playing hide and seek (most specimens constantly burrow except for occasional views).  I try to give mine pre-made burrows next to the plastic to keep tabs on them.

I wonder if some people may confuse Aphonopelma bicoloratum as a brachypelma species if it does exist in the hobby.  I can't find it anywhere.

I think Aphonopelma mooreae is from Mexico rather than the US, but it is an extremely beautiful T  to me (you should google it).  It reminds me partially of a GBB on its look.  I am not sure why it is so rare (maybe the export/import laws make it hard to obtain?).

And come on people!  Who would not want to own a tarantula named A. johnnycashi.  This T doesn't sing but originates near Folsom Prison.  I can see Aphonopelma never existing in quantity except for these few select species we see regularly due to the confusion on identification of WC specimens and the desire of many people to keep them out of the hobby.

There are also multiple Psalmopoeus that I can't find anywhere.

On the Avicularia species, I struggle to find females and juveniles on the ones I want.  I am already at my limit on slings for this genus.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Feb 3, 2017)

MM E. Sp. Red: I have yet to find one for sale anywhere and I have a female that is ready to be mated

E. Sp. yellow: very hard to find

G. Grossa: hard to find

A. Moderatum: impossible to find, I would buy one the moment they pop up for sale.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

I will soon get my first T and knowing myself i know I will be hooked so ive made a list lol. 
B vagans
B smithi
B albopolipsum
G pulchripes
Phrixotrichus scrofa
Euthalus sp. Red
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
I like all of these T's a fair bit and i think they would make a nice collection, I also want to hear your wishlists so I can engage in a good convo with my fellow arachnoboard users.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stig (Jul 26, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> I will soon get my first T and knowing myself i know I will be hooked so ive made a list lol.
> B vagans
> B smithi
> B albopolipsum
> ...


Hi there,
just got my first T 3 days ago. A lovely 5 y.o. B.Vagans. still a Little shy, and won't take a dubia Roach yet. As you state I will get hooked I know !
I have had, dachshunds, chinchillas, hamster, guinea pigs, fish and birds in all flavours,big animal lover....and I have always been fasinated by these big spiders...and
the way I have set my self up as in regard to my lifestyle..T's fit right in.
My wish list for a T Collection, other than my lovely B.Vagans in no particulary order, depends on the availability:

B.Hamorii and Emilia
G.Pulchra
Euthalus sp. Red, yellow, green or blue
C. Cyaneopubens
G.Pulciripes
B.Albopilosum
Avicularia Avicularia
...and with some years in the bag as keeper
Avicularia Versicolor

I will not venture into OW T's, before I feel I have absolute control on my knowledge in how to look after T's....and my nerves! but there are some very beautiful and fantastic  OW T's
but many of them need to take an anger management course, though ofc they are for the most part just protecting their homeplate 

And for me the most important thing, I will not handle any of my T's. To me they are animals to be studied on interesting behaviour and instinct, " funny" quirks
when they start to remodel their homes, making slings, ect ect...
Ofcourse I might suddently have one crawling onto my hand, thinking on the very inquistive Euthalus Genus

Salute

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Stig said:


> Hi there,
> just got my first T 3 days ago. A lovely 5 y.o. B.Vagans. still a Little shy, and won't take a dubia Roach yet. As you state I will get hooked I know !
> I have had, dachshunds, chinchillas, hamster, guinea pigs, fish and birds in all flavours,big animal lover....and I have always been fasinated by these big spiders...and
> the way I have set my self up as in regard to my lifestyle..T's fit right in.
> ...


Thats awesome. Great to see a new keeper aswell, and are lists are quite similar. Dachshunds and fish were my childhood lol. Great luck with the vagans.


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 26, 2017)

Ugh, don't make me post my full list. 
Here's just a few cuz I'm not writing out the names of 30+ species.

Aphonopelma chalcodes
Avicularia purpurea
Brachypelma albiceps
Heteroscodra maculata
Monocentropus balfouri
Poecilotheria metallica
Psalmopoeus irminia
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Pterinochilus murinus

Good luck with your upcoming first T! There's always people on here to help, should you ever have any questions. Just as you guessed, it's an extremely addicting hobby


----------



## Kendricks (Jul 26, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> I will soon get my first T and knowing myself i know I will be hooked so ive made a list lol.


Your list is incomplete, as it neither has G. pulchra nor A. geniculata on it!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Your list is incomplete, as it neither has G. pulchra nor A. geniculata on it!


Oh yes lol. They were added just a minute ago . You people are tearing me and my family apart! The addiction is that bad!


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> Ugh, don't make me post my full list.
> Here's just a few cuz I'm not writing out the names of 30+ species.
> 
> Aphonopelma chalcodes
> ...


Thanks! Im probably going to spam the forums once i get one but that good right . I dont know many of those but the A chalcodes is a beautiful spider and will probably end  up on my list.


----------



## Giles52 (Jul 26, 2017)

Good luck on getting your first T! It's quite the experience. Honestly, my wishlist would be a lot longer....but I'm trying to stay reasonable. I share my house with my husband, two kids, two dogs, and a fish, so I'm trying not to bring in a 100 spiders. Actually, that's not really fair. I don't think I would, even if I had the option. But, I'm still trying to keep the wishlist down to manageable.  Here's what it currently looks like:

A. Geniculata
A. Avicularia
L. Parahybana
P. Irminia
T. Ockerti
N. Chromatus
T. Gigas
P. Reduncus 
And then one day. . .an OBT.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Giles52 said:


> Good luck on getting your first T! It's quite the experience. Honestly, my wishlist would be a lot longer....but I'm trying to stay reasonable. I share my house with my husband, two kids, two dogs, and a fish, so I'm trying not to bring in a 100 spiders. Actually, that's not really fair. I don't think I would, even if I had the option. But, I'm still trying to keep the wishlist down to manageable.  Here's what it currently looks like:
> 
> A. Geniculata
> A. Avicularia
> ...


Lol good idea not invading the house with OBT's! I would love to get a T. gigas someday but it's huge!


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 26, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> I also want to hear your wishlists so I can engage in a good convo with my fellow arachnoboard users.


I currently have only New World spiders, but I am becoming more interested in Old World species, in part because I am more sensitive to urticating hairs than I anticipated.

*What I have*:
0.1.0 _Avicularia avicularia_ (pinktoe tarantula)
0.2.0 _Grammostola pulchra_ (Brazilian black tarantula)
1.0.0 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ (greenbottle blue tarantula)
0.0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ (whitebanded tarantula)
1.0.0 _Dolichothele diamantinensis_ (Brazilian blue dwarf beauty)
0.1.0 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (Trinidad chevron tarantula)

The following wishlists are for species I don't already have but feel experienced enough to get within the next year:

*New World wishlist*

_Aphonopelma chalcodes_ (Arizona/desert blond)
_Aphonopelma seemanni_ (Costa Rican zebra)
_Avicularia metallica_ (metallic pinktoe/whitetoe)
_Brachypelma albopilosum_ (curlyhair)
_Brachypelma emilia_ (Mexican redleg)
_Caribena versicolor_ (Antilles/Martinique pinktoe)
_Ephebopus murinus_ (skeleton)
_Euathlus sp. "red"_
_Grammostola iheringi_ (Argentinean black/Entre Ríos)
_Hapalopus sp. "Colombia"_ (pumpkin patch)
_Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra_ (bumblebee)
_Neoholothele incei_ (Trinidad olive)
_Nhandu _
_Pamphobeteus _
_Thrixopelma cyaneolum_ (cobalt red rump)

*Old World wishlist*

_Augacephalus ezendami_ (Mozambique baboon)
_Ceratogyrus marshalli_ (straight/great horned baboon)
_Eucratoscelus pachypus_ (stout leg baboon)
_Idiothele mira_ (blue-foot baboon)
_Monocentropus balfouri_ (Socotra Island blue baboon)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I currently have only New World spiders, but I am becoming more interested in Old World species, in part because I am more sensitive to urticating hairs than I anticipated.
> 
> *What I have*:
> 0.1.0 _Avicularia avicularia_ (pinktoe tarantula)
> ...


I love your new world wishlist! Youve got some great T's on there. Im not too big on old world but the baboons are cool.


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 26, 2017)

My current wish list is from 3 years ago, but it's got just under 100 species on it so...not going to post it. I'll just simplify by saying right now, while trying to get my collection going again, I want to acquire some G. iheringi, A number of Pamphobeteus (I'm not even hung up on specific species as far as this genus goes. It's a favorite genus of mine. But I love giant NW tropical terrestrials-- Xenesthis, Phormictopus, Theraphosa, and Acanthoscurria though they don't get quite *as* big as the former three do.), C. versicolor, and some pokies.


----------



## EmilzHernandez (Jul 26, 2017)

Man, I just have so many on my wishlist. 

New Worlds: 
-B.albopisolum
-B.emilia
-B.hamorii
-G.pulchra
-G.pulchripes

Old Worlds: 
-P.murinus
-At least 2 more P.muticus
-H.gigas
-P.smithi


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

EmilzHernandez said:


> Man, I just have so many on my wishlist.
> 
> New Worlds:
> -B.albopisolum
> ...


I really like your NW list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez (Jul 26, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> I really like your NW list.


Thank you! I mainly keep Old Worlds, so I want a better balance in the future. I forgot to add P.irminia and P.pulcher to that list


----------



## Leila (Jul 26, 2017)

My current wishlist (though I am in no hurry to acquire any of them atm)

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Cyriocosmus ritae
Pachistopelma bromelicola
Pachistopelma rufonigrum
Psalmopoeus irminia
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus every species
....and pretty much ALL of the arboreals, NW (and OW when I feel good n ready )

@Rhysandfish, be sure to post some photos when ya get your T!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Leila said:


> My current wishlist (though I am in no hurry to acquire any of them atm)
> 
> Acanthoscurria geniculata
> Cyriocosmus ritae
> ...


I definitely will. Im so excited for it. Dont know what im getting yet.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Leila (Jul 26, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> I definitely will. Im so excited for it. Dont know what im getting yet.


I cast my vote for _Brachypelma albopilosum. _Where they lack in vibrant colors, they more than compensate in fluffy adorableness. 
Every individual tarantula varies in 'personality,' but my female albo is my most active T, always roaming about. She is never in her hide.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Leila said:


> I cast my vote for _Brachypelma albopilosum. _Where they lack in vibrant colors, they more than compensate in fluffy adorableness.
> Every individual tarantula varies in 'personality,' but my female albo is my most active T, always roaming about. She is never in her hide.


Its in my top 3 definitely. I almost bought one a few months ago but i moved so I decided not to get it. My other option would be a B vagans or a G pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 26, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> I will soon get my first T and knowing myself i know I will be hooked so ive made a list lol.
> B vagans
> B smithi
> B albopolipsum
> ...





Ungoliant said:


> I currently have only New World spiders, but I am becoming more interested in Old World species, in part because I am more sensitive to urticating hairs than I anticipated.
> 
> *What I have*:
> 0.1.0 _Avicularia avicularia_ (pinktoe tarantula)
> ...





EmilzHernandez said:


> Man, I just have so many on my wishlist.
> 
> New Worlds:
> -B.albopisolum
> ...


Agreed, _Brachypelma_ are great!  My first T was a _B. hamorii_ (previously _B. smithi_) and it's been a treat to watch him grow and see his colors grow more vibrant! I also have an adorable hobby-form _B. albopilosum_ and will be three Nicaraguan _B. albopilosum_ slings from @Exoskeleton Invertebrates next week! 
_
Aphonopelma chalcodes_ and _Euathlus_ sp. "Red" are also wonderful Ts (not saying the others aren't, but just commenting on what I've had experience with) and I recently got an _Idiothele mira_ sling as my first OW and love watching their unique behavior!  _Ephebopus murinus_ are probably the most skittish Ts I own but not the "pet holes" some people say as the frequently come out of their burrows in the evening in anticipation of super and their burrows are really cool -- love all the webbing -- and sexy T legs, hehe. 
_
Hapalopus_ sp. "Columbia" I have mixed feelings about; at first my sling was fascinating to watch as it made cool labyrinthine burrows, was an eager feeder and molted often. But now they have gone months -- maybe even a year? -- hardly eating... They look healthy and their abdomen is large so maybe it's just an veeery long premolt (one of my _Aphonopelma_ has done this but then they're known to do that). I thought I might have overwet the substrate at one point and it just looked a bit funky to me so I recently rehoused them and now I have... a pet container of substrate.  Seriously, they used webbing and moss to fill the entire container and leave a chamber for themselves in the center (I presume). I'll just have to hope they make a reappearance once they wish to eat again as I don't think I should disturb them further.

*My T Wish-list:*
_Aphonopelma moderatum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma klassi
Euathlus_ sp. "Red"
_Monocentropus balfouri
Psalmopoeus irminia
Pseudhapalopus_ sp. "Blue"
_Xenethis intermedia_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Agreed, _Brachypelma_ are great!  My first T was a _B. hamorii_ (previously _B. smithi_) and it's been a treat to watch him grow and see his colors grow more vibrant! I also have an adorable hobby-form _B. albopilosum_ and will be three Nicaraguan _B. albopilosum_ slings from @Exoskeleton Invertebrates next week!
> _
> Aphonopelma chalcodes_ and _Euathlus_ sp. "Red" are also wonderful Ts (not saying the others aren't, but just commenting on what I've had experience with) and I recently got an _Idiothele mira_ sling as my first OW and love watching their unique behavior!  _Ephebopus murinus_ are probably the most skittish Ts I own but not the "pet holes" some people say as the frequently come out of their burrows in the evening in anticipation of super and their burrows are really cool -- love all the webbing -- and sexy T legs, hehe.
> _
> ...


I agree about the Euthalus sp red being a great beginners species but I wish they were easier to get! My local exotic pet shop has about 200 slings but 0 of them. WHOOF! I like the _Hapalopus_ sp. "Columbia" but as you said its a container of substrate, and that doesnt seem like a fun first T.


----------



## GreyPsyche (Jul 26, 2017)

I try to keep my list small because of time and space, I'm also more into OW Ts...

My list is...

H Maculata
M Balfouri
C Lividus

 But I'm gonna wait to get these as they will be a challenge. I'd like to get into more NW Ts as well though, there are some beautiful ones.

Oh and my collection right now is...

P Vittatta
P Murinis
P Muticus
GBB (Forgot how to spell it lol)

This list doesn't include my gfs two Ts which are a P Cam and a rosehair.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jul 26, 2017)

My wish list:

Brachypelma baumgarteni as many I can possibly obtain from the Mexico Import.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 26, 2017)

C. versicolor. 
A sp Columbia
A. rufus (formerly juruensis)
Omothymus schioedtei 
* Stromatopelma calceatum *


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 26, 2017)

Have:

Aphonopelma chalcodes
Avicularia avicularia
Brachypelma albopilosum (3)
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma emilia
Caribena versicolor
Davus pentaloris
Euathlus Sp. red
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola pulchripes
Grammostola rosea (RCF)
Lasiodora klugi
Nhandu tripepii
Pamphobeteus platyomma
Pterinopelma sazimai (2)

Want:

Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma albiceps
Grammostola iherengi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 26, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> I like the _Hapalopus_ sp. "Columbia" but as you said its a container of substrate, and that doesnt seem like a fun first T.



I wouldn't recommend a "pet hole" as a first tarantula, since most new keepers want to see their spiders more than once in a blue moon. However, once you have some other tarantulas (that you can observe more reliably), a burrower may add some interesting variety.

Fans of burrowers sometimes say that when they _do_ see their tarantulas, it feels more special because of the rarity.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 26, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> My wish list:
> 
> Brachypelma baumgarteni as many I can possibly obtain from the Mexico Import.


Why as many as you can get? Do you suspect current CB are unhealthy or have been outcrossed? Or do you just REALLY love _B. baumgarteni_?


----------



## MissHarlen (Jul 26, 2017)

The next ones up on my list are:
Avicularia minatrix (or purpurea if I can find them)
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma hamorii
Phormictopus cancerides
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus irminia

Once I feel ready for old world, my first will likely be:
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri
Poecilotheria bara

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't have a wishlist anymore I did and it looked like this 
Acanthoscurria ferina
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma gabeli
Aphonopelma sp montane
Avicularia braunshauseni
Avicularia sp colombia
Avicularia metallica
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma harmorii
Brachypelma kahlenbergi
Brachypelma klaasi
Brachypelma schroederi
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma verdezi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubesens
Crypsidromus puriscal
Cyclosternum schmardae
Cyriocosmus leetzi
Cyriocosmus sellatus
Davus pentaloris
Euathlus sp red
Euathlus parvulas
Eucratoscelus pachypus
Eupalaestrus weijenberghi
Grammostola actaeon
Grammostola anthracina
Grammostola grossa
Grammostola iheringi
Grammostola pulchripes
Grammostola pulchra
Hapalopus triseriatus
Heterothele villosella
Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
Megaphobema robustum
Neoholothele incei
Pachistopelma bromelicola
Pamphobeteus machalla
Pamphobeteus sp mascara
Pamphobeteus nigricolor
Phormictopus cochleasvorax
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Pseudhapalopus sp blue 
Theraposhinae sp cuzco
Thrixopelma sp cajamarca
Thrixopelma cyaneolum
Thrixopelma lagunas
Thrixopelma pruriens
Vitalius sorocabae
This was my list and ive acquired them all in a little over 4 years I've been back in the hobby. I think when I have more time I'll start working on another list.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jul 26, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Why as many as you can get? Do you suspect current CB are unhealthy or have been outcrosses? Or do you just REALLY love _B. baumgarteni_?


 Haha! B. baumgarteni is my all time favourite species in the word. If I ever hatched them I would keep every single babies and sell off my other tarantulas just to keep that species in my collection.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I wouldn't recommend a "pet hole" as a first tarantula, since most new keepers want to see their spiders more than once in a blue moon. However, once you have some other tarantulas (that you can observe more reliably), a burrower may add some interesting variety.
> 
> Fans of burrowers sometimes say that when they _do_ see their tarantulas, it feels more special because of the rarity.


Yeah i can agree with that.


----------



## Marika (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't really have a wishlist, right now my little _G. pulchra_ is enough for me  But if I decide to get another T at some point, the species I'm currently interested in are _E. campestratus_, _T. cyaneolum_, _E. parvulus_ and _G. pulchripes_.


----------



## Kendricks (Jul 27, 2017)

-nvm!-


----------



## Kendricks (Jul 27, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> I also want to hear your wishlists


*OW*
Africa
_     - Ceratogyrus darlingi
     - Heteroscodra maculata_

Asia
_     - Haplopelma vonwirthi
     - Lyrognathus giannisposatoi
     - Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
     - Phlogiellus spec. Ao Tan Khu
     - Psednocnemis brachyramosa_



*NW*
Americas
_     - Aphonopelma chalcodes
     - Brachypelma hamorii
     - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
     - Cyriocosmus elegans
     - Ephebopus murinus
     - Euathlus sp. "Fire"
     - Hapalopus triseriatus "Lowland"
     - Nhandu coloratovillosum_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Marika said:


> I don't really have a wishlist, right now my little _G. pulchra_ is enough for me  But if I decide to get another T at some point, the species I'm currently interested in are _E. campestratus_, _T. cyaneolum_, _E. parvulus_ and _G. pulchripes_.


Im going to add a G pulchra to my list .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> Im going to add a G pulcher to my list .


pulchra


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 29, 2017)

cold blood said:


> pulchra


Oops sorry  still trying to get the names right.


----------



## Haemus (Jul 29, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> Im going to add a G pulchra to my list .


Good choice! I have one in my collection and is definitely the most charming of the bunch 


The B. albopilosum is the only one on my list...keeping my lists at one tarantula seems logical, but probably futile lol

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Haemus said:


> Good choice! I have one in my collection and is definitely the most charming of the bunch
> 
> 
> The B. albopilosum is the only one on my list...keeping my lists at one tarantula seems logical, but probably futile lol


How big is it? Its probably the cutest T ive ever seen.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 29, 2017)

I mostly already have the Ts I wanted.  My original dream T was a Blue Singapore... one day I will know when I'm ready to take the plunge.

I do regret not having a B smithi -- such a classic... this one will probably be my next addition.  I had a chance at one and chose B emilia instead.  Should have coughed up the dough and gotten both (both were confirmed sub-adult females) but at the time -- I thought B emilia was prettier. 

Dream lists aside -- there are so many amazing Ts -- you can't really go wrong with whatever you choose as long as you stay in within your comfort zone and experience level.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Haemus (Jul 29, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> How big is it? Its probably the cutest T ive ever seen.


She's just under 2.5". As you can see by the bottle cap, she's a tiny thing. It's the big fuzzy abdomens that make them so adorable


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Haemus said:


> She's just under 2.5". As you can see by the bottle cap, she's a tiny thing. It's the big fuzzy abdomens that make them so adorable


Ooh so fluffy! What is her temperament?


----------



## Haemus (Jul 29, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> Ooh so fluffy! What is her temperament?


Very good now. She used to be exceptionally shy and reclusive, but much more visible and active after her latest molt. 

Just like any T, she gets a little attitude when she's in premolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't be fooled by how stunning Grammostola pulchra are. I don't call my girl my BBB for nothing. My Beautiful Black Bulldozer.

Have you seen those cats on youtube that knock items off counter tops etcetera? Well that's what BBB's do. Just slower.

They know what they're doing when they bury their water dish. But they do it anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Jul 31, 2017)

I just got my first T some 3 months ago, which was a tiny Lasiodora parahybana sling. Look into them they're pretty attractive in my opinion as they grow fast and to a large size. I also picked up a 3" Aphonopelma seemanni a month ago and its easy to take care of and great eater. I might get a 2" G. pulchripes this week, deciding if its a species I really want...


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 31, 2017)

Mvtt70 said:


> I just got my first T some 3 months ago, which was a tiny Lasiodora parahybana sling. Look into them they're pretty attractive in my opinion as they grow fast and to a large size. I also picked up a 3" Aphonopelma seemanni a month ago and its easy to take care of and great eater. I might get a 2" G. pulchripes this week, deciding if its a species I really want...


Thats exactly what im looking at right now. How big was your LP when you got in and how big is it now?


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Jul 31, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> Thats exactly what im looking at right now. How big was your LP when you got in and how big is it now?


I got it on 6/9 at 3/4" and its now about 1.25" after two molts.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 31, 2017)

Mvtt70 said:


> I got it on 6/9 at 3/4" and its now about 1.25" after two molts.


Wow so fast! .5 inch in a month!


----------

